# Que pensez-vous des post inutiles



## barbarella (25 Juin 2002)

vos réponses ci-dessous :


----------



## gribouille (25 Juin 2002)

_euh...............pffff...............................................
..............................................................................................................................
..............................................................................................................................
..............................................................................................................................
..............................................................................................................................
.............ahem (touss-touss).........bennnn...........................................
..............................................................................................................................
..............................................................................................................................
..............................................................................................................................
..............................................................................................................................
..............................................................................................................................
..............................................................................................................................
..............................................................................................................................
..............................................................................................................................
..............................................................................................................................
..............................................................................................................................
..............................................................................................................................
..............................................................................................................................
..............................................................................................................................
..............................................................................................................................
pffff.................................................................................................................................
..............................................................................................................................
..............................................................................................................................
..............................................................................................................................
..............................................................................................................................
....en fait...........................bennn..............................................................................................................................
..............................................................................................................................
..............................................................................................................................
..............................................................................................................................
..............................................................................................................................
..............................................................................................................................
..............................................................................................................................
..............................................................................................................................
..............................................................................................................................
..............................................................................................................................
..............................................................................................................................
..............................................................................................................................
..............................................................................................................................
sais pas trop..............................................................................................................................
..............................................................................................................................
..............................................................................................................................
..............................................................................................................................
..............................................................................................................................
..............................................................................................................................
..............................................................................................................................
........................................................................................................enfin bref.....................................
..............................................................................................................................
..............................................................................................................................
..............................................................................................................................
..............................................................................................................................
..............................................................................................................................
et pis c'est vague comme sujet..............................................................................................................................
..............................................................................................................................
..............................................................................................................................
..............................................................................................................................
..............................................................................................................................
..............................................................................................................................
..............................................................................................................................
voilà..............................................................................................................................
..............................................................................................................................
..............................................................................................................................
..............................................................................................................................
..............................................................................................................................
..............................................................................................................................
c'est à peut près tout..............................................................................................................................
..............................................................................................................................
..............................................................................................................................
..............................................................................................................................
..............................................................................................................................
..............................................................................................................................
..............................................................................................................................
..............................................................................................................................
..............................................................................................................................
..............................................................................................................................
..............................................................................................................................
..............................................................................................................................
je crois..............................................................................................................................
..............................................................................................................................
..............................................................................................................................
..............................................................................................................................
..............................................................................................................................
..............................................................................................................................
..............................................................................................................................
..............................................................................................................................
il me semble..............................................................................................................................
..............................................................................................................................
..............................................................................................................................
..............................................................................................................................
..............................................................................................................................

_


----------



## gribouille (25 Juin 2002)

_voilà sinon rien......et toi barbarellba ?_


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (25 Juin 2002)

(air méfiant)


----------



## barbarella (25 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par gribouille:
*voilà sinon rien......et toi barbarellba ?*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

euh...


----------



## simon (25 Juin 2002)

Ben rien à part qu'ils sont inutiles   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[26 juin 2002 : message édité par Simon]


----------



## RV (25 Juin 2002)

précise ta pensée : tu parles des posts inutiles qui sont inutiles, ou de ceux qui, bien qu'inutiles sont utiles ?
J'ai oublié les posts utiles qui finalement se révèlent inutiles.


----------



## alèm (25 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Simon:
*Ben rien à part qu'ils sont inutiles   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

et que l'inutile est fortement utile


----------



## alèm (25 Juin 2002)

définissez l'utilité j'aimerais savoir si je vais continuer à lire ce sujet ou pas,parce que si vous commencez à partir dans une vision de la rentabilité d'un post    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_(le reste, je laisse le soin à mon ami Gribouille de le dire il a déja bien répondu au sujet je trouve)_


----------



## Le Gognol (25 Juin 2002)

'

_Au delà de l'inutile, découvrez *l'inutilibile !*_

'+


----------



## macinside (25 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*

et que l'inutile est fortement utile*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

mais si on en a pas bessoins  ?


----------



## rillettes (25 Juin 2002)

_Argh!!! En plein dans l'oeil!_


----------



## RV (25 Juin 2002)

L'inutile peut être vain, creux, ou plein d'autre chose  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



mais il peut également être superflu  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



futile et frivole


----------



## RV (25 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*définissez l'utilité j'aimerais savoir si je vais continuer à lire ce sujet ou pas,parce que si vous commencez à partir dans une vision de la rentabilité d'un post     
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

calgonite?


----------



## rillettes (25 Juin 2002)

_Les rumeurs et son DJ._


----------



## alèm (25 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par RV:
*

calgonite?*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

à chaque lavage  

j'ai bon?


----------



## RV (25 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*

à chaque lavage  

j'ai bon?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

non


----------



## alèm (25 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par RV:
*

non*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

ah bon?


----------



## RV (25 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*

ah bon?    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

ben non!


----------



## alèm (25 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par RV:
*

ben non!*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

tant pis


----------



## RV (25 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*

tant pis    
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

eh oui


----------



## mac_21 (25 Juin 2002)

_To be Utile or to don't be utile : This is the question_

*Elementaire mon chère Watson*

Mais les post inutiles ne son pas inutiles pour tout le monde ( ca bouffe de la place sur les serveurs de MacGeneration   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  )


----------



## alèm (25 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par mac_21:
*( ca bouffe de la place sur les serveurs de MacGeneration    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  )*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

d'une ça se saurait   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et de deux, si ça gênait vraiment les admins, il ne se gênerait pas pour le dire


----------



## alèm (25 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par RV:
*

eh oui*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

c'est quand même édifiant cette histoire


----------



## Yama (25 Juin 2002)

comme dit un proverbe chinois : traiter le problème important avec légèreté et apporter une attention sans faille aux problèmes futiles et inutiles


----------



## RV (25 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*

c'est quand même édifiant cette histoire    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Très!


----------



## alèm (25 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par RV:
*

Très!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

ah tu vois, tu trouves aussi!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_(Pour Yama, ce n'est pas un proverbe chinois, c'est un Koan Zen)_


----------



## RV (25 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*

ah tu vois, tu trouves aussi!    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

cela peut m'arriver


----------



## alèm (25 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par RV:
*

cela peut m'arriver*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

je le constate avec plaisir


----------



## RV (25 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*

je le constate avec plaisir    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Tiens donc!


----------



## alèm (25 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par RV:
*

Tiens donc!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

bah oui.


----------



## RV (25 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*

bah oui.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

noonn?


----------



## alèm (25 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par RV:
*

noonn?*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

sisi!


----------



## RV (25 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*

sisi!*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

qui l'eut cru?


----------



## alèm (25 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par RV:
*

qui l'eut cru?*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

pas moi même


----------



## RV (25 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*

pas moi même*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

ni moi, alors?


----------



## alèm (25 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par RV:
*

ni moi, alors?*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

que de surprises.


----------



## RV (25 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*

que de surprises.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

tu l'as dit : un paquet!


----------



## aricosec (25 Juin 2002)

moi aussi je sais !


----------



## RV (25 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par aricosec:
*moi aussi je sais !



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

prouves le


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (25 Juin 2002)

Ce qui t'es inutile devient utile a d'autre.........


----------



## Le Gognol (25 Juin 2002)

'

Hier, j'ai mangé de la salade.

'+


----------



## RV (25 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Le Gognol:
*'

Hier, j'ai mangé de la salade.

'+*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

pas probant


----------



## mac_21 (25 Juin 2002)

Microsoft nous surveille...

====&gt; C'est eux les posts inutiles !


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (26 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par mac_21:
*To be Utile or to don't be utile : This is the question*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Tu veux sans doute dire:
To post utile or don't post utile: This is Barbarella question!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




... Barbarella, pour moi, c'est clair, le sujet du Bar, c'est justement poster inutilement... Dans tous les autres forums, tu peux apporter ta pierre, aider des novices, faire avancer une réflexion, mais sur le bar, de toute façon, ton post sera oublié dans une semaine (sauf les plus in/utiles). Voilà, donc longue vie aux posts inutiles!!


----------



## simon (26 Juin 2002)

Bref, ce post est une belle confirmation de l'inutilitÃ© de certains posts   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







[26 juin 2002 : message édité par Simon]


----------



## ficelle (26 Juin 2002)

attention, cher simon, à la confusion entre tread et post !


----------



## barbarella (26 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Yann-Bleiz:
*

Tu veux sans doute dire:
To post utile or don't post utile: This is Barbarella question!!    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




... Barbarella, pour moi, c'est clair, le sujet du Bar, c'est justement poster inutilement... Dans tous les autres forums, tu peux apporter ta pierre, aider des novices, faire avancer une réflexion, mais sur le bar, de toute façon, ton post sera oublié dans une semaine (sauf les plus in/utiles). Voilà, donc longue vie aux posts inutiles!!    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

inutile d'en dire plus,
vivent l'inutile, le futile, tout ce dont on pourrait se passer, mais qui rendent la vie si agrèable   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[25 juin 2002 : message édité par barbarella]


----------



## barbarella (26 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par barbarella:
*

inutile d'en dire plus,
vivent l'inutile, le futile, tout ce dont on pourrait se passer, mais qui rendent la vie si agrèable    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[25 juin 2002 : message édité par barbarella]*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

J'ai oublié le superflus ce cher superflus


----------



## aricosec (26 Juin 2002)

aaaaaaaahh !aaaaaaH H H ! !
quel bonheur,nous revenont  enfin dans la secte créé par notre révérend YANN !   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(*ceux qui n'ont rien a dire et qui le font bien*




celle qui nous avait apporté le pied


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (26 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par aricosec:
*aaaaaaaahh !aaaaaaH H H ! !
quel bonheur,nous revenont  enfin dans la secte créé par notre révérend YANN !    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(ceux qui n'ont rien a dire et qui le font bien




celle qui nous avait apporté le pied







*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Et oui, comme quoi je suis encore là!! hihihi, je suis dans la clandestinité, mais j'ai toujours des membres fideles qui tiennent le flambeau!!


----------



## alèm (26 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Yann-Bleiz:
*

Et oui, comme quoi je suis encore là!! hihihi, je suis dans la clandestinité, mais j'ai toujours des membres fideles qui tiennent le flambeau!!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

ça tombe bien, j'ai ce qu'il faut


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (26 Juin 2002)

c'est sympa, c'est pas cher et ça peut rapporter gros ?


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (26 Juin 2002)

Merci Alèm!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par macarno:
*c'est sympa, c'est pas cher et ça peut rapporter gros ?



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>









 Exactement!! Tu t'inscris??


----------



## alèm (26 Juin 2002)

_quel esprit grégaire cet humain quand même_


----------



## simon (26 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par ficelle:
*attention, cher simon, à la confusion entre tread et post !   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Que ce soit un post ou thread ils peuvent les deux être aussi inutiles l'un que l'autre...


----------



## alèm (26 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Simon:
*

Que ce soit un post ou thread ils peuvent les deux être aussi inutiles l'un que l'autre...*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

et tu as conscience d'y participer?


----------



## simon (26 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*

et tu as conscience d'y participer?    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Absolument !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







J'ai jamais dis que c'était mauvais ou pô bien de faire qqch d'inutile


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (26 Juin 2002)

Si, hic!, on n'avait plus l'inutilité que nous resterait-il?
 je vous le demande....
 Déjà que depuis notre enfance on nous bassine avec le :
 mais sa ne sert à rien !!!
 Cependant yen a qui abusent des bonnes choses. Moi je fais partie du lot, hic!
 Donc je vais essayer d'être modérée , hic ! dans le bar pour l'inutilité, hic ! :
Et non ! hic !
Qu'est-ce qu'il tape le ballon de pinard  ici : Non ?


----------



## Muludovski (26 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Le Gognol:
*'

Au delà de l'inutile, découvrez l'inutilibile !

'+*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

MOOOOAAAAAAAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAH!!!!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















[25 juin 2002 : message édité par Muludovski]


----------



## Muludovski (26 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par barbarella:
*

J'ai oublié le superflus ce cher superflus    
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

SuperFlu, c'est pas le cousin de SpiderMan?


----------



## Muludovski (26 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Le Gognol:
*'

Au delà de l'inutile, découvrez l'inutilibile !

'+*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

MOOOOAAAAAAAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAH!!!!


----------



## barbarella (26 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Muludovski:
*

SuperFlu, c'est pas le cousin de SpiderMan?*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

ouais, un potamoi


----------



## barbarella (26 Juin 2002)

Il est 19 h 00, et il fait vingt-cinq degrès. Le chien dors dans sa niche


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juin 2002)

Encore un booba feet qui vient de passer devant ma fenêtre.Qu'est ce qu'ils volent bas ce soir,comme disait ma grand-mam"va pas faire beau demain"


----------



## barbarella (26 Juin 2002)

tiens, tiens une mouche


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par barbarella:
*tiens, tiens une mouche 




*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Non,non,pas mouche !!! Mais petit scarab ! tention ça fait mal aux papates


----------



## barbarella (26 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par petit scarabée:
*

Non,non,pas mouche !!! Mais petit scarab ! tention ça fait mal aux papates








*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

JAMAIS JE M'EN PRENDRAIS À UN PETIT SCARABÉE   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




P.S. sympa ton site


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par barbarella:
*

JAMAIS JE M'EN PRENDRAIS À UN PETIT SCARABÉE    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




P.S. sympa ton site    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Ouuuff j'ai eu chaud,merci madame  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



C'est quooi ton chien???


----------



## barbarella (26 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par petit scarabée:
*

Ouuuff j'ai eu chaud,merci madame   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



C'est quooi ton chien???*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Quel chien


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par barbarella:
*Il est 19 h 00, et il fait vingt-cinq degrès. Le chien dors dans sa niche    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

ben  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 çuilà quoi !


----------



## barbarella (26 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par petit scarabée:
*

ben   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 çuilà quoi !   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

ah! celui-la, c'est l'inutile, le futile, le superflu, le p'tit + et j'en passe


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juin 2002)

Un superflu j'en ai eu un,fais gaffe tu pourrais y laisser des plums  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Maaais pour la truffe sont assez bons


----------



## barbarella (26 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par petit scarabée:
*Encore un booba feet qui vient de passer devant ma fenêtre.Qu'est ce qu'ils volent bas ce soir,comme disait ma grand-mam"va pas faire beau demain"    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

C'est qoi un booba feet ? ca fait peur ?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juin 2002)

C'est ça !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Episodes 1,2,?,4,5,6.
La guégérre des étoiles


----------



## maousse (26 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par barbarella:
*Il est 19 h 00, et il fait vingt-cinq degrès. Le chien dors dans sa niche    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


Il est 20h35, il fait 30°C, j'ai chaud.


----------



## barbarella (26 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par maousse:
*


Il est 20h35, il fait 30°C, j'ai chaud.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Ici 20 h 38 il 23 ° on est super bien


----------



## maousse (26 Juin 2002)

Heureux de le savoir


----------



## macinside (26 Juin 2002)

et dans tous ça ?


----------



## barbarella (26 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par maousse:
*Heureux de le savoir   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

toi la-bas  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




moi ici


----------



## maousse (26 Juin 2002)

Bon, vu ma tête, je vais me refroidir au cinéma


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par barbarella:
*



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>





Vous prendrez bien quelques fruits belle enfant


----------



## ficelle (26 Juin 2002)

je veux que les poissons me bouffent !!!


----------



## macinside (26 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par ficelle:
*je veux que les poissons me bouffent !!!*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

pardon ?


----------



## alèm (26 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par ficelle:
*je veux que les poissons me bouffent !!!*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

toi, tu connais l'existence de cette piscine naturelle en turquie où des centaines de minuscules poissons viennent manger les peaux mortes et permettent ainsi (avec le soleil de Turquie) de soigner certaines maladies de Peau


----------



## ficelle (26 Juin 2002)

les brésiliens en raffolent !


----------



## ficelle (26 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par ficelle:
*les brésiliens en raffolent !*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

des posts inutiles bien sur !


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par ficelle:
*je veux que les poissons me bouffent !!!*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Ceux de mon aquarium ça ira ?


----------



## alèm (26 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par ficelle:
*

des posts inutiles bien sur !   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

tu me rassures parce que las piranhas c'est moins sympa que les poissons turques   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(j'ai dit poissons et pas prisons)


----------



## decoris (26 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*
(j'ai dit poissons et pas prisons)*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
quoique...


----------



## ficelle (26 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par macinside:
*

pardon ?*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

oui, tu es pardonné petit nicolas !


----------



## aricosec (26 Juin 2002)

tiens un petit en passant !


----------



## alèm (26 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par aricosec:
*tiens un petit en passant !



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

ce n'est pas ton premier!


----------



## decoris (26 Juin 2002)

en fait les posts inutiles sont super marrant pour ceux qui les font, super chiant pour ceux qui les lisent...

je propose une balise pour référencer les post inutile dans un sujet sérieux (ailleur ça sert a rien, ya que de l'inutile)
voici ce que ça donnerait, par exemple dans un post traitant de microsoft (non sans blague, ça existe???  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
* 
[post inutile ne servant à rien. vous pouvez sauter cette partie en passant par dessus, vous ne perdrez rien au fil du sujet ainsi qu'a son contenu. merci d'excuser d'avance le posteur de ce message en lui pardonnant. désolé pour le désagrément engendré par le fait de devoir descendre les ascenseurs vers le bas afin de passer au delà du message]
*
sinon la récolte des fraises a été bonne, cette année?
* 
[/post inutile ne servant à rien. vous pouvez sauter cette partie en passant par dessus, vous ne perdrez rien au fil du sujet ainsi qu'a son contenu. merci d'excuser d'avance le posteur de ce message en lui pardonnant. désolé pour le désagrément engendré par le fait de devoir descendre les ascenseurs vers le bas afin de passer au delà du message]
*

alors? pas mal, hein?


----------



## alèm (26 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par decus:
*en fait les posts inutiles sont super marrant pour ceux qui les font, super chiant pour ceux qui les lisent...

je propose une balise pour référencer les post inutile dans un sujet sérieux (ailleur ça sert a rien, ya que de l'inutile)
voici ce que ça donnerait, par exemple dans un post traitant de microsoft (non sans blague, ça existe???   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
 
[post inutile ne servant à rien. vous pouvez sauter cette partie en passant par dessus, vous ne perdrez rien au fil du sujet ainsi qu'a son contenu. merci d'excuser d'avance le posteur de ce message en lui pardonnant. désolé pour le désagrément engendré par le fait de devoir descendre les ascenseurs vers le bas afin de passer au delà du message]

sinon la récolte des fraises a été bonne, cette année?
 
[/post inutile ne servant à rien. vous pouvez sauter cette partie en passant par dessus, vous ne perdrez rien au fil du sujet ainsi qu'a son contenu. merci d'excuser d'avance le posteur de ce message en lui pardonnant. désolé pour le désagrément engendré par le fait de devoir descendre les ascenseurs vers le bas afin de passer au delà du message]


alors? pas mal, hein?






*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

il fait que ce soit encore plus informatif je trouve. parlez de l'humour et du bonheur que l'on a à venir sur macgé et déplorer la peine que l'on a à obliger les autres de nous lire. vala. je pense qu'il manque deux phrases dans ta balise!


----------



## decoris (26 Juin 2002)

attend, je te modifie ça ! ça va devenir une oeuvre!


----------



## barbarella (26 Juin 2002)

[post inutile ne servant à rien. vous pouvez sauter cette partie en passant par dessus, vous ne perdrez rien au fil du sujet ainsi qu'a son contenu. merci d'excuser d'avance le posteur de ce message en lui pardonnant. désolé pour le désagrément engendré par le fait de devoir descendre les ascenseurs vers le bas afin de passer au delà du message]

super


----------



## barbarella (26 Juin 2002)

[post inutile ne servant à rien. vous pouvez sauter cette partie en passant par dessus, vous ne perdrez rien au fil du sujet ainsi qu'a son contenu. merci d'excuser d'avance le posteur de ce message en lui pardonnant. désolé pour le désagrément engendré par le fait de devoir descendre les ascenseurs vers le bas afin de passer au delà du message]

ce midi je vais au resto


----------



## barbarella (26 Juin 2002)

[post inutile ne servant à rien. vous pouvez sauter cette partie en passant par dessus, vous ne perdrez rien au fil du sujet ainsi qu'a son contenu. merci d'excuser d'avance le posteur de ce message en lui pardonnant. désolé pour le désagrément engendré par le fait de devoir descendre les ascenseurs vers le bas afin de passer au delà du message]

Un p'tit dernier avant de partir.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (26 Juin 2002)

Bon  app !
Pour l'inutilité en avant la conquête n'est pas terminée....
 il y a des territoires inexplorés avec de drôles de zinzins
et......
 de drôles de zinzines.
 A part cela, l'autre jour une météorite de 120m nous est passé ras la chéchia. Son nom : Eros,  car elle a failli.... 
On se comprend
NON ?


----------



## decoris (26 Juin 2002)

voila ce que ça donne maintenant : 


*
[post inutile ne servant à rien. 
vous pouvez sauter cette partie 
en passant par dessus, vous ne 
perdrez rien au fil du sujet ainsi 
qu'a son contenu. merci d'excuser 
d'avance le posteur de ce message 
en lui pardonnant. désolé pour le
désagrément engendré par le fait 
de devoir descendre les ascenseurs 
vers le bas afin de passer au delà 
du message, car nous savons comme 
le bonheur que vous éprouvez à 
poster sur MacG peut être entaché 
et déterioré par un posteur fou. 
sachez cependant que participer à 
ces messages en y répondant peut 
également apporter une grande 
satisfaction au posteur, si tant 
est que quelqu'un y réponde. 
car là se situe le noeud du problème : 
si qqn ne répond pas à votre message, 
est-ce parcequ'il le trouve bête et 
idiot? s'il y répond, est ce parce 
qu'il le trouve intéressant, alléchant, attachant, 
attirant, attrayant, captivant,
étonnant, fascinant, intrigant, palpitant,
 passionnant, plaisant, ou tout simplement
 parce qu'il s'emmerde? voilà donc bien
 des raisons qui pourraient inciter les
 posteurs fous à ne plus poster... mais 
ce n'est pas le cas. où donc trouver
 l'explication de cet engouement
 inexpliqué? dans la joie de poster sur
 macG, sans nul doute! nous espérons 
que cette courte introduction au 
message qui va suivre vous permettra 
de ne pas juger trop vite la personne, 
et d'ainsi participer à l'humour et 
au bonheur que l'on a à venir sur 
macgé (©alèm).]*

prout!

*
[/post inutile ne servant à rien. 
vous pouvez sauter cette partie 
en passant par dessus, vous ne 
perdrez rien au fil du sujet ainsi 
qu'a son contenu. merci d'excuser 
d'avance le posteur de ce message 
en lui pardonnant. désolé pour le
désagrément engendré par le fait 
de devoir descendre les ascenseurs 
vers le bas afin de passer au delà 
du message, car nous savons comme 
le bonheur que vous éprouvez à 
poster sur MacG peut être entaché 
et déterioré par un posteur fou. 
sachez cependant que participer à 
ces messages en y répondant peut 
également apporter une grande 
satisfaction au posteur, si tant 
est que quelqu'un y réponde. 
car là se situe le noeud du problème : 
si qqn ne répond pas à votre message, 
est-ce parcequ'il le trouve bête et 
idiot? s'il y répond, est ce parce 
qu'il le trouve intéressant, alléchant, attachant, 
attirant, attrayant, captivant,
étonnant, fascinant, intrigant, palpitant,
 passionnant, plaisant, ou tout simplement
 parce qu'il s'emmerde? voilà donc bien
 des raisons qui pourraient inciter les
 posteurs fous à ne plus poster... mais 
ce n'est pas le cas. où donc trouver
 l'explication de cet engouement
 inexpliqué? dans la joie de poster sur
 macG, sans nul doute! nous espérons 
que cette courte introduction au 
message qui va suivre vous permettra 
de ne pas juger trop vite la personne, 
et d'ainsi participer à l'humour et 
au bonheur que l'on a à venir sur 
macgé (©alèm).]*


c'est mieux, non?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[26 juin 2002 : message édité par decus]


----------



## decoris (26 Juin 2002)

ah j'en suis fier, elle tue ma balise!!!


----------



## legritch (26 Juin 2002)

[post inutile ne servant à rien. 
vous pouvez sauter cette partie 
en passant par dessus, vous ne 
perdrez rien au fil du sujet ainsi 
qu'a son contenu. merci d'excuser 
d'avance le posteur de ce message 
en lui pardonnant. désolé pour le
désagrément engendré par le fait 
de devoir descendre les ascenseurs 
vers le bas afin de passer au delà 
du message, car nous savons comme 
le bonheur que vous éprouvez à 
poster sur MacG peut être entaché 
et déterioré par un posteur fou. 
sachez cependant que participer à 
ces messages en y répondant peut 
également apporter une grande 
satisfaction au posteur, si tant 
est que quelqu'un y réponde. 
car là se situe le noeud du problème : 
si qqn ne répond pas à votre message, 
est-ce parcequ'il le trouve bête et 
idiot? s'il y répond, est ce parce 
qu'il le trouve intéressant, alléchant, attachant, 
attirant, attrayant, captivant,
étonnant, fascinant, intrigant, palpitant,
passionnant, plaisant, ou tout simplement
parce qu'il s'emmerde? voilà donc bien
des raisons qui pourraient inciter les
posteurs fous à ne plus poster... mais 
ce n'est pas le cas. où donc trouver
l'explication de cet engouement
inexpliqué? dans la joie de poster sur
macG, sans nul doute! nous espérons 
que cette courte introduction au 
message qui va suivre vous permettra 
de ne pas juger trop vite la personne, 
et d'ainsi participer à l'humour et 
au bonheur que l'on a à venir sur 
macgé (©alèm).]

Fait beau aujourd'hui... Paraît que demain il va pleuvoir...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/post inutile ne servant à rien. 
vous pouvez sauter cette partie 
en passant par dessus, vous ne 
perdrez rien au fil du sujet ainsi 
qu'a son contenu. merci d'excuser 
d'avance le posteur de ce message 
en lui pardonnant. désolé pour le
désagrément engendré par le fait 
de devoir descendre les ascenseurs 
vers le bas afin de passer au delà 
du message, car nous savons comme 
le bonheur que vous éprouvez à 
poster sur MacG peut être entaché 
et déterioré par un posteur fou. 
sachez cependant que participer à 
ces messages en y répondant peut 
également apporter une grande 
satisfaction au posteur, si tant 
est que quelqu'un y réponde. 
car là se situe le noeud du problème : 
si qqn ne répond pas à votre message, 
est-ce parcequ'il le trouve bête et 
idiot? s'il y répond, est ce parce 
qu'il le trouve intéressant, alléchant, attachant, 
attirant, attrayant, captivant,
étonnant, fascinant, intrigant, palpitant,
passionnant, plaisant, ou tout simplement
parce qu'il s'emmerde? voilà donc bien
des raisons qui pourraient inciter les
posteurs fous à ne plus poster... mais 
ce n'est pas le cas. où donc trouver
l'explication de cet engouement
inexpliqué? dans la joie de poster sur
macG, sans nul doute! nous espérons 
que cette courte introduction au 
message qui va suivre vous permettra 
de ne pas juger trop vite la personne, 
et d'ainsi participer à l'humour et 
au bonheur que l'on a à venir sur 
macgé (©alèm).]


----------



## alèm (26 Juin 2002)

*
[post inutile ne servant à rien. 
vous pouvez sauter cette partie 
en passant par dessus, vous ne 
perdrez rien au fil du sujet ainsi 
qu'a son contenu. merci d'excuser 
d'avance le posteur de ce message 
en lui pardonnant. désolé pour le
désagrément engendré par le fait 
de devoir descendre les ascenseurs 
vers le bas afin de passer au delà 
du message, car nous savons comme 
le bonheur que vous éprouvez à 
poster sur MacG peut être entaché 
et déterioré par un posteur fou. 
sachez cependant que participer à 
ces messages en y répondant peut 
également apporter une grande 
satisfaction au posteur, si tant 
est que quelqu'un y réponde. 
car là se situe le noeud du problème : 
si qqn ne répond pas à votre message, 
est-ce parcequ'il le trouve bête et 
idiot? s'il y répond, est ce parce 
qu'il le trouve intéressant, alléchant, attachant, 
attirant, attrayant, captivant,
étonnant, fascinant, intrigant, palpitant,
 passionnant, plaisant, ou tout simplement
 parce qu'il s'emmerde? voilà donc bien
 des raisons qui pourraient inciter les
 posteurs fous à ne plus poster... mais 
ce n'est pas le cas. où donc trouver
 l'explication de cet engouement
 inexpliqué? dans la joie de poster sur
 macG, sans nul doute! nous espérons 
que cette courte introduction au 
message qui va suivre vous permettra 
de ne pas juger trop vite la personne, 
et d'ainsi participer à l'humour et 
au bonheur que l'on a à venir sur 
macgé (©alèm).]*

pas trop de nuages ici

*
[/post inutile ne servant à rien. 
vous pouvez sauter cette partie 
en passant par dessus, vous ne 
perdrez rien au fil du sujet ainsi 
qu'a son contenu. merci d'excuser 
d'avance le posteur de ce message 
en lui pardonnant. désolé pour le
désagrément engendré par le fait 
de devoir descendre les ascenseurs 
vers le bas afin de passer au delà 
du message, car nous savons comme 
le bonheur que vous éprouvez à 
poster sur MacG peut être entaché 
et déterioré par un posteur fou. 
sachez cependant que participer à 
ces messages en y répondant peut 
également apporter une grande 
satisfaction au posteur, si tant 
est que quelqu'un y réponde. 
car là se situe le noeud du problème : 
si qqn ne répond pas à votre message, 
est-ce parcequ'il le trouve bête et 
idiot? s'il y répond, est ce parce 
qu'il le trouve intéressant, alléchant, attachant, 
attirant, attrayant, captivant,
étonnant, fascinant, intrigant, palpitant,
 passionnant, plaisant, ou tout simplement
 parce qu'il s'emmerde? voilà donc bien
 des raisons qui pourraient inciter les
 posteurs fous à ne plus poster... mais 
ce n'est pas le cas. où donc trouver
 l'explication de cet engouement
 inexpliqué? dans la joie de poster sur
 macG, sans nul doute! nous espérons 
que cette courte introduction au 
message qui va suivre vous permettra 
de ne pas juger trop vite la personne, 
et d'ainsi participer à l'humour et 
au bonheur que l'on a à venir sur 
macgé (©alèm).]*


----------



## legritch (26 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*
[post inutile ne servant à rien. 
vous pouvez sauter cette partie 
en passant par dessus, vous ne 
perdrez rien au fil du sujet ainsi 
qu'a son contenu. merci d'excuser 
d'avance le posteur de ce message 
en lui pardonnant. désolé pour le
désagrément engendré par le fait 
de devoir descendre les ascenseurs 
vers le bas afin de passer au delà 
du message, car nous savons comme 
le bonheur que vous éprouvez à 
poster sur MacG peut être entaché 
et déterioré par un posteur fou. 
sachez cependant que participer à 
ces messages en y répondant peut 
également apporter une grande 
satisfaction au posteur, si tant 
est que quelqu'un y réponde. 
car là se situe le noeud du problème : 
si qqn ne répond pas à votre message, 
est-ce parcequ'il le trouve bête et 
idiot? s'il y répond, est ce parce 
qu'il le trouve intéressant, alléchant, attachant, 
attirant, attrayant, captivant,
étonnant, fascinant, intrigant, palpitant,
 passionnant, plaisant, ou tout simplement
 parce qu'il s'emmerde? voilà donc bien
 des raisons qui pourraient inciter les
 posteurs fous à ne plus poster... mais 
ce n'est pas le cas. où donc trouver
 l'explication de cet engouement
 inexpliqué? dans la joie de poster sur
 macG, sans nul doute! nous espérons 
que cette courte introduction au 
message qui va suivre vous permettra 
de ne pas juger trop vite la personne, 
et d'ainsi participer à l'humour et 
au bonheur que l'on a à venir sur 
macgé (©alèm).]

pas trop de nuages ici&#8230;


[/post inutile ne servant à rien. 
vous pouvez sauter cette partie 
en passant par dessus, vous ne 
perdrez rien au fil du sujet ainsi 
qu'a son contenu. merci d'excuser 
d'avance le posteur de ce message 
en lui pardonnant. désolé pour le
désagrément engendré par le fait 
de devoir descendre les ascenseurs 
vers le bas afin de passer au delà 
du message, car nous savons comme 
le bonheur que vous éprouvez à 
poster sur MacG peut être entaché 
et déterioré par un posteur fou. 
sachez cependant que participer à 
ces messages en y répondant peut 
également apporter une grande 
satisfaction au posteur, si tant 
est que quelqu'un y réponde. 
car là se situe le noeud du problème : 
si qqn ne répond pas à votre message, 
est-ce parcequ'il le trouve bête et 
idiot? s'il y répond, est ce parce 
qu'il le trouve intéressant, alléchant, attachant, 
attirant, attrayant, captivant,
étonnant, fascinant, intrigant, palpitant,
 passionnant, plaisant, ou tout simplement
 parce qu'il s'emmerde? voilà donc bien
 des raisons qui pourraient inciter les
 posteurs fous à ne plus poster... mais 
ce n'est pas le cas. où donc trouver
 l'explication de cet engouement
 inexpliqué? dans la joie de poster sur
 macG, sans nul doute! nous espérons 
que cette courte introduction au 
message qui va suivre vous permettra 
de ne pas juger trop vite la personne, 
et d'ainsi participer à l'humour et 
au bonheur que l'on a à venir sur 
macgé (©alèm).]*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

*
[post inutile ne servant à rien. 
vous pouvez sauter cette partie 
en passant par dessus, vous ne 
perdrez rien au fil du sujet ainsi 
qu'a son contenu. merci d'excuser 
d'avance le posteur de ce message 
en lui pardonnant. désolé pour le
désagrément engendré par le fait 
de devoir descendre les ascenseurs 
vers le bas afin de passer au delà 
du message, car nous savons comme 
le bonheur que vous éprouvez à 
poster sur MacG peut être entaché 
et déterioré par un posteur fou. 
sachez cependant que participer à 
ces messages en y répondant peut 
également apporter une grande 
satisfaction au posteur, si tant 
est que quelqu'un y réponde. 
car là se situe le noeud du problème : 
si qqn ne répond pas à votre message, 
est-ce parcequ'il le trouve bête et 
idiot? s'il y répond, est ce parce 
qu'il le trouve intéressant, alléchant, attachant, 
attirant, attrayant, captivant,
étonnant, fascinant, intrigant, palpitant,
 passionnant, plaisant, ou tout simplement
 parce qu'il s'emmerde? voilà donc bien
 des raisons qui pourraient inciter les
 posteurs fous à ne plus poster... mais 
ce n'est pas le cas. où donc trouver
 l'explication de cet engouement
 inexpliqué? dans la joie de poster sur
 macG, sans nul doute! nous espérons 
que cette courte introduction au 
message qui va suivre vous permettra 
de ne pas juger trop vite la personne, 
et d'ainsi participer à l'humour et 
au bonheur que l'on a à venir sur 
macgé (©alèm).]*

Ah mon bon monsieur... Y'a plus de saisons... De mon temps, je me souviens (etc)...

*
[/post inutile ne servant à rien. 
vous pouvez sauter cette partie 
en passant par dessus, vous ne 
perdrez rien au fil du sujet ainsi 
qu'a son contenu. merci d'excuser 
d'avance le posteur de ce message 
en lui pardonnant. désolé pour le
désagrément engendré par le fait 
de devoir descendre les ascenseurs 
vers le bas afin de passer au delà 
du message, car nous savons comme 
le bonheur que vous éprouvez à 
poster sur MacG peut être entaché 
et déterioré par un posteur fou. 
sachez cependant que participer à 
ces messages en y répondant peut 
également apporter une grande 
satisfaction au posteur, si tant 
est que quelqu'un y réponde. 
car là se situe le noeud du problème : 
si qqn ne répond pas à votre message, 
est-ce parcequ'il le trouve bête et 
idiot? s'il y répond, est ce parce 
qu'il le trouve intéressant, alléchant, attachant, 
attirant, attrayant, captivant,
étonnant, fascinant, intrigant, palpitant,
 passionnant, plaisant, ou tout simplement
 parce qu'il s'emmerde? voilà donc bien
 des raisons qui pourraient inciter les
 posteurs fous à ne plus poster... mais 
ce n'est pas le cas. où donc trouver
 l'explication de cet engouement
 inexpliqué? dans la joie de poster sur
 macG, sans nul doute! nous espérons 
que cette courte introduction au 
message qui va suivre vous permettra 
de ne pas juger trop vite la personne, 
et d'ainsi participer à l'humour et 
au bonheur que l'on a à venir sur 
macgé (©alèm).]*


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (26 Juin 2002)

Je donne 24 heures de survie aux serveurs MacNN avant qu'ils grillent à nouveau  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











[P.S. qui n'a rien à voir avec le sujet mais c'est pas grave, de toute façons le thread en question est censé être inutile, quoiqu'on pourrait se demander si l'inutilité affichée autorise quand même le hors-sujet... Oui je sais, c'est bien moins réussi que la balise à Decus, on fait ce qu'on peut  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




]
[Ah oui, le P.S. est en fait une question indiscrète pour Manon]

 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Manon qui dit non:
*
 A part cela, l'autre jour une météorite de 120m nous est passé ras la chéchia. Son nom : Eros,  car elle a failli.... 
On se comprend
NON ?*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

par pure curiosité... tu travailles dans une branche proche de l'astronomie? Ou l'info vient d'une source "généraliste"? 
Je demande ça parce que je suis un peu l'actualité astro, et ce fait divers ne me rappelle rien...


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juin 2002)

*HANG BY A THREAD !!!*

Bon j'descend,ça fait mal ce truc.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[26 juin 2002 : message édité par petit scarabée]


----------



## legritch (26 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par [MGZ] Black Beru:
*Je donne 24 heures de survie aux serveurs MacNN avant qu'ils grillent à nouveau   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
Macnn suxx


----------



## alèm (26 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par [MGZ] Black Beru:
*par pure curiosité... tu travailles dans une branche proche de l'astronomie? Ou l'info vient d'une source "généraliste"? 
Je demande ça parce que je suis un peu l'actualité astro, et ce fait divers ne me rappelle rien...*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

l'info se trouvait dans le Libé de vendredi dernier en page 19   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_l'astéroïde de la taille d'un terrain de football a frôlé la Terre à 120 000 kilomètres le 14 juin et les astronomes s'en sont aperçus 3 jours après. il a été baptisé 2002MN._


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (26 Juin 2002)

pas mal...

Reste une autre question...
quelle différence il y a-t-il entre un post inutile et un post chiant ?
 Par exemple si je fais copier coller d'un texte has been comme celui-là :


(((((((11h00
M. MUEGER (IRMA, Strasbourg) 
On the quantum double of semisimple tensor categories.
14h30
Y. SOIBELMAN (IHES)
On some questions of deformation theory. 

16h00
M. ANDLER (Univ. de Versailles St Quentin)Quantification par déformation et distributions 
invariantes sur un groupe de Lie. 
Mardi 7 Décembre 1999
Centre de Mathématiques, Ecole Polytechnique
11h00
D. SHLYAKHTENKO (UCLA, Centre Emile Borel) 
Von Neumann algebras and Poisson algebras.
14h30
V. MATVEEV (IHES)
Geodesic equivalence and quantum integrability. 
16h00
P. CARTIER (IHES)
Des équations de Knizhnik-Zamolodchikov au groupe de renormalisation. 
Mardi 9 Novembre 1999
Centre de Mathématiques, Ecole Polytechnique
11h00
T. KOHNO (Univ. de Tokyo et IHES) 
Iterated loop integrals and Chern-Simons perturbation theory invariants.
14h30
O. SCHIFFMANN (Univ. de Cergy)
Traces d'opérateurs d'entrelacement et R-matrices dynamiques. 
16h00
S. PAKULIAK (ITEP, Moscou et CERN, Genève)
Integral representations of the universal R-matrix of $U_{q}\widehat{sl_{2}}$ and their elliptic analogues. 
Jeudi 17 Juin 1999
Institut Henri Poincaré Amphithéatre Hermite
9h30
A. CATTANEO (Univ. Zurich, Physique) 
From Feynman's path integral to Kontsevich's deformation quantization of Poisson manifolds.
10h45
P. ETINGOF (Harvard Univ.)
Whittaker functions on quantum groups and $q$-deformed Toda operators. 
14h15
G. HALBOUT (Univ. Strasbourg)
Un ``bon invariant`` pour les star-produits. 
15h30
V. TOLEDANO-LAREDO (Univ. Paris VI)
Connes Fusion and the Verlinde rules for loop groups of type BCD. 
17h00
N. RESHETIKHIN (Univ. of California Berkeley)
On symplectic leaves of Poisson Lie groups. 
Séances antérieures
Liste des séminaires 
Mise à jour 21 mai 1999 
Mardi 11 Mai 1999
Ecole Normale Superieure Salle W
10h30
S. NATALE (Univ. Cordoba, Argentine) 
Semi-simple Hopf algebras of dimension $pq^{2}$.
14h00
B. JULIA (ENS, Physique Théorique)
Self-dualité, champs de jauge généralisés et supergravités. 
16h00
D. GOUREVITCH (Univ. de Valenciennes)
Catégories de Schur-Weyl et variétés quantiques. 
Mardi 13 Avril 1999
Ecole Normale Superieure Salle W
10h00
V. ROUBTSOV (Univ. d'Angers) 
Séparation de variables pour les systèmes de Hitchin en genre $\geq 1$.
11h30
P. AKUESON (Univ. de Valenciennes)
Ancres quantiques. 
14h00
S. BARANNIKOV (IHES)
$A_{\infty}$-periods and homological mirror symmetry. 
16h00
B. SHOIKHET (Univ. indépendante de Moscou/IHES)
On the $A_{\infty}$-formality conjecture. 
Mardi 23 Mars 1999
Ecole Normale Superieure Salle W
10h30
C. KASSEL (IRMA, Strasbourg) 
Bi-quantification des bigèbres de Lie.
14h00
P. PYATOV (CPT, Marseille)
Cayley-Hamilton-Newton identities for quantum matrix algebras. 
16h00
F. SMIRNOV (LPTHE, Univ. Paris VI)
The affine model of Jacobian and integrable models. 
Mardi 9 Février 1999
Ecole Normale Superieure Salle W
10h30
D. BENNEQUIN (Université Paris VII) 
De la relation de Onsager à l'équation de Yang-Baxter.
14h00
M. GORELIK (Université Paris VI)
Prime spectra of some quantum algebras. 
16h00
P. CARTIER (CNRS, ENS)
Le point sur les calculs différentiels quantiques covariants. 
Mardi 12 Janvier 1999
11h00
C. GRUNSPAN (Ecole Polytechnique) 
Théorie de Toda sur réseau et espaces homogènes quantiques.
14h30
O. SCHIFFMANN (Ecole Normale Supèrieure)
Algèbres de Hall, algèbres de Hecke affines et une conjecture de Varagnolo et Vasserot. 
16h00
L. VAINERMAN (Univ. Salomon de Kiev et Univ. Paris 6)
Algèbres de Hopf et groupoides quantiques. 
Mardi 15 décembre 1998
11h00
B. BAKALOV (M.I.T. et Ecole Normale Supérieure) 
On the Lego-Teichmuller game.
14h00
B. DUBROVIN (SISSA, Trieste)
Frobenius manifolds, integrable hierarchies, and Virasoro constraints. 
Salle de Conférences du Centre de Mathématiques
Mardi 17 novembre 1998
10h30
B. ENRIQUEZ (Ecole Polytechnique et ETH Zurich) 
Fonctions de corrélation des courants quantiques et algèbres de battage.
14h00
B. FRESSE (Université de Nice)
Homologie de Quillen pour les algèbres de Poisson. 
16h00
Y. KOSMANN-SCHWARZBACH (Ecole Polytechnique)
Equation de Yang-Baxter dynamique classique et bigébroides de Lie. 
Mardi 27 octobre 1998
9h30
M. GERSTENHABER (Univ. of Pennsylvania, Philadelphia) 
Compatible deformations.
11h00
G. HALBOUT (IRMA Strasbourg)
Structures de tressage du groupe de Poisson formel d'une bigèbre de Lie quasi-triangulaire. 
14h30
M. KONTSEVITCH (IHES)
On the algebraic structure of the Hochschild complex. 
ECOLE NORMALE SUPERIEURE Salle R 
Mardi 5 mai 1998
10h30
V. TOLEDANO (Univ. Paris VI) 
Fusion de Connes pour les groupes de lacets et formule de Verlinde.
14h00
A. SEVOSTYANOV (Univ. d'Uppsala et Inst. Steklov, St Petersbourg)
Drinfeld-Sokolov reduction for quantum groups. 
Le centre de math a la tristesse d'apprendre le décès de S. ZABERZEWSKI survenu le 30 avril 1998. La conférence qu'il devait faire au séminaire Groupes Quantiques le 5 mai à 14h est remplacée par la conférence de
A. SEVOSTYANOV initialement prévue à 16h. 
ECOLE NORMALE SUPERIEURE Salle R 
Mardi 7 avril 1998
10h30
R. BONIS (Saint-Quentin) 
Relations de Yang-Baxter dans les groupes de Lie.
14h00
P. LIBERMANN (Paris)
Sur les algébroides de Lie et la transformation de Legendre.
16h00
V. OVSIENKO (CPT, Marseille-Luminy)
Quantification équivariante conforme. 
Mardi 17 mars 1998
10h30
G. MASBAUM (CNRS, Paris 7) 
Raffinements de la formule de Verlinde.
14h00
A. ALEKSEEV (Univ. d'Uppsala et Ecole Polytechnique)
Noncommutative equivariant cohomology
16h00
D. GUREVICH (Univ. Valenciennes)
Quantification double des orbites symétriques et modules de Verma. 
Mardi 10 février 1998
10h30
V. ROUBTSOV (Univ. d'Angers) 
Sur la dualité pour le modèle de Calogero - le cas elliptique.
14h00
A. BONDAL (IHES)
Symplectic groupoids, bilinear forms and Poisson Lie groups.
16h00
K. GAWEDZKI (CNRS,IHES) Sur le système de Hitchin en genre 2. 
Séances antérieures
Liste des séminaires 
Mise à jour 18 janvier 1998 
Mardi 6 janvier 1998
10h30
L. FEHER (Univ. Szeged, Hongrie)
A generalization of the Drinfeld-Sokolov reduction.
14h00
O. KRAVCHENKO (Univ. L. Pasteur, Strasbourg)
Moment map in deformation quantization.
16h00
P. CARTIER: Algèbres de Hecke dégénérées et monodromie. 
Mardi 16 Décembre 1997
10h30
P. LOCHAK (ENS Paris) L. SCHNEPS (Univ. Besan\c con)
Groupe de Grothendieck-Teichm\"uller et catégories tressées.
14h00
M. KAROUBI (Univ. Paris VII)
Méthodes quantiques en topologie algébrique classique.
16h00
P. BAUMANN (IRMA Strasbourg)
Classification des calculs différentiels bicovariants sur les groupes quantiques. 
Mardi 18 Novembre 1997
10h30
M.A. OLSHANETSKY (ITEP, Moscou et IHES)
Classical limit of Knizhnik-Zamolodchikov-Bernard equations.
14h00
G. FELDER (ETH, Zurich)
The Knizhnik-Zamolodchikov-Bernard q-difference equations on elliptic curves.
16h00
B. ENRIQUEZ (Ecole Polytechnique)
Co-invariants pour les doubles Yangiens et équations de Knizhnik-Zamolodchikov quantiques. 
Mardi 24 juin 1997
10h30
E. LANZMANN (ENS) 
Sur les quantifications non standard
14h00 
P. DAZORD(Univ. de Lyon)
Construction explicite de produit $*$ sur les varietes de Poisson regulieres. 
Mardi 10 juin 1997
Salle U ou V
10h30. S. ZELIKSON
Sur les operateurs cristallins pour les modules de Verma de $U_{q}(g)$.
14h M. PFLAUM (Berlin)
Holomorphic deformations of quantum groups.
16h G. MASBAUM} (Paris VII)
Categories modulaires entieres et integralite des invariants quantiques.)))))))
--------------------------------------------------------------
Ça, ici,  c'est très très inutile et très très chiant...
Alors pour l'inutile, cela dépend.... pour le chiant :
 NON !!!


----------



## alèm (26 Juin 2002)

pfouu, vi je suis d'accord la frime c'est has-been


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (26 Juin 2002)

héhéhé!

La frime est petitement  inutile.
et l'inutile c'est soit grand, soit de la frime....
Mais, pour la grande ou petite frime :
 NON !!!


----------



## alèm (26 Juin 2002)




----------



## Yann-Bleiz (26 Juin 2002)

Non seulement vous êtes tous des oufs!!, mais je suis encore plus ouf que vous d'avoir lu tous ces trucs à deux balles... Mais qu'est-ce que ça fait du bien après une matinée harassante!!


----------



## alèm (26 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Yann-Bleiz:
*Non seulement vous êtes tous des oufs!!, mais je suis encore plus ouf que vous d'avoir lu tous ces trucs à deux balles... Mais qu'est-ce que ça fait du bien après une matinée harassante!!




*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

tu harasses beaucoup je trouve


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (26 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*tu harasses beaucoup je trouve    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Heu... J'ai encore dis une connerie??


----------



## bebert (26 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Manon qui dit non:
*
 A part cela, l'autre jour une météorite de 120m nous est passé ras la chéchia. Son nom : Eros,  car elle a failli.... 
On se comprend
NON ?*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

C'est LeBig qui est venu nous rendre visite !   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Comprenne qui pourra


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (26 Juin 2002)

pas mal la musique de :
http://www.funnygreetings.com/smile4.htm 

areureu, mouai et
 Maouarfffffffff ...


et pour le perchoir...:
 NON !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (26 Juin 2002)

pas mal la musique de :
http://www.funnygreetings.com/smile4.htm 

areureu, mouai et
 Maouarfffffffff ...


et pour le perchoir...:
 NON !


----------



## alèm (26 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Yann-Bleiz:
*

Heu... J'ai encore dis une connerie??   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

non, mais avec toi, vaut mieux se méfier!


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (26 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Manon qui dit non:
*
Ça, ici,  c'est très très inutile et très très chiant...
Alors pour l'inutile, cela dépend.... pour le chiant :
 NON !!!*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

En tous cas pour le très chiant: TOUT A FAIT D'ACCORD  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 (et c'est l'étudiant en informatique/physique qui parle  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... Mais je vous rassure, sur tous les beaux sujets cités, y en a pas un seul qui me dise grand'chose non plus...)

[P.S. cette fois pour Alèm]: 'ci msieur  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 tu sais la distribution de Libé en Suisse, c'est pas trop ça


----------



## alèm (26 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par [MGZ] Black Beru:
*[P.S. cette fois pour Alèm]: 'ci msieur   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 tu sais la distribution de Libé en Suisse, c'est pas trop ça   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

ah bon?


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (26 Juin 2002)

Ouais mais bon, sur le net, y a que le "Pélerin Magazine" qui bénéficie d'un site acceptable et mis à jour fréquemment, voyoooons  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Me faut du papier, moi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 c'est pour ça que je suis informaticien


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (26 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par [MGZ] Black Beru:
*Me faut du papier, moi   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 c'est pour ça que je suis informaticien   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

C'est certainement ton coté physicien qui ressort  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







@+

Guillaume


----------



## vicento (26 Juin 2002)

Que pensez vous de ça :

&lt;meta NAME="KEYWORDS" CONTENT="Art, Contemporain, photo, peinture, painting, informatique, computers, Mac, beauty, sex, criture, writing, poetry, posie, anime, avant, garde, sculpture "&gt;


----------



## decoris (27 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par vicento:
*Que pensez vous de ça :

&lt;meta NAME="KEYWORDS" CONTENT="Art, Contemporain, photo, peinture, painting, informatique, computers, Mac, beauty, sex, criture, writing, poetry, posie, anime, avant, garde, sculpture "&gt;*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>









késako?


----------



## sylko (27 Juin 2002)

L'agréable n'est pas inutile... mais l'utile est agréable!


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (27 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par [MGZ]Slug:
*

C'est certainement ton coté physicien qui ressort   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

C'est pas parce que t'es chef que t'as le droit de me dire des choses pas gentilles


----------



## nato kino (27 Juin 2002)




----------



## vicento (27 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par decus:
*









késako?*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

c'est la Ma...


----------



## decoris (27 Juin 2002)

ah oui, évidement, je me disais bien!
nettement plus clair comme ca!


----------



## huexley (27 Juin 2002)

bon c'est pas les META de MAcgé


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juin 2002)

35° à l'ombre à Lyon restez chez vous,j'y retourne 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 +effet de serre.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 pfff


----------



## barbarella (27 Juin 2002)

> Posté à l'origine par petit scarabée:
> [QB]
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## barbarella (27 Juin 2002)

Chez moi il fait 22°  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon c'est vvrai j'ai la clim


----------



## barbarella (27 Juin 2002)

Sympa le p'tit res to de ce midi


----------



## barbarella (27 Juin 2002)

Sympa le p'tit resto de ce midi


----------



## barbarella (27 Juin 2002)

j'ai l'impression que ma conversation n'interesse personne


----------



## barbarella (27 Juin 2002)

ya qelqu'un ?


----------



## alèm (27 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par barbarella:
*j'ai l'impression que ma conversation n'interesse personne    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

quand on fait des posts rien que pour augmenter son compteur, il faut au moins qu'il y ait quelque chose dedans, non?


----------



## nato kino (27 Juin 2002)

_t'en es sûr...?_


----------



## alèm (27 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par 'tanplan:
*





t'en es sûr...?



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

j'en suis la preuve même cf ma signature.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




j'emm la secte de ceux qui n'ont rien à dire moi je pratique le vide je suis un réacteur*   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* si vous trouvez quel film je parodie, vous êtes très fort!


----------



## decoris (27 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*

quand on fait des posts rien que pour augmenter son compteur, il faut au moins qu'il y ait quelque chose dedans, non?    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

je te conseille les posts à la alèm : ca marche comme ça : 

_________________________________________
[message édité par alèm le 26 juin]

_________________________________________

c'est super cool!!!

ou alors tu peux les faire à la moi : 

________________________________________
allez
________________________________________
a
________________________________________
demain
_________________________________________


ou encore à la plein d'autres : 

________________________________________










________________________________________
(la tu peux mettre des plus originaux : cite les post d'alèm, tu verras ou il les trouve  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

sinon ya encore une méthode pas mal : 
tu utilise ma nouvelle balise (voir page précédente)
ca te permet de poster n'importe ou sans qu'on t'emmerde!!!!


----------



## nato kino (27 Juin 2002)

_le secret est au fond de la bouteille!_


----------



## barbarella (27 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*

quand on fait des posts rien que pour augmenter son compteur, il faut au moins qu'il y ait quelque chose dedans, non?    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

je vais essayer de poster utile


----------



## barbarella (27 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par barbarella:
*

je vais essayer de poster utile*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Et un de plus


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par barbarella:
*





Sympa le p'tit resto de ce midi




*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Soyez prudents avec les restos en ce moment,ça prolifère 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  par tout avec ces températures   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mangez du riz


----------



## maousse (27 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par petit scarabée:
*
Mangez du riz   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

A qui le dis-tu !


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par barbarella:
*



			Posté à l'origine par petit scarabée:
[QB]  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



35° à l'ombre à Lyon 

T'as cas te mettre au soleil





Cliquez pour agrandir...

*


> <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## barbarella (27 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par petit scarabée:
*






Merci    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Comme quoi les conseilleurs sont pas les payeurs   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Remet toi vite


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juin 2002)

ça va déja mieux,alors cette corbeille de fruits,elle est arrivée ?


----------



## barbarella (27 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par petit scarabée:
*ça va déja mieux,alors cette corbeille de fruits,elle est arrivée ?



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Oui, mais j'ai un peu peur de ça :  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   [/IMG]

[26 juin 2002 : message édité par barbarella]


----------



## barbarella (27 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par petit scarabée:
*ça va déja mieux,alors cette corbeille de fruits,elle est arrivée ?



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Oui, mais j'ai un peu peur de ça :


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par barbarella:
*

Oui, mais j'ai un peu peur de ça :  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Non,non,ça c'est quand j'suis pas chef   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Tu peux y aller je me fais livrer par avion,du top frais


----------



## Blob (27 Juin 2002)

voila un résumé de ma journée


----------



## barbarella (27 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Blob:
*























voila un résumé de ma journée*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Quelle activité


----------



## nato kino (27 Juin 2002)

Je ne vous ferai pas de résumé de la mienne ici, j'en met un peu partout depuis quelques heures...!


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Blob:
*


























voila un résumé de ma journée*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
Ben pourquoi ???


----------



## alèm (27 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par decus:
*voila ce que ça donne maintenant : 



[post inutile ne servant à rien. 
vous pouvez sauter cette partie 
en passant par dessus, vous ne 
perdrez rien au fil du sujet ainsi 
qu'a son contenu. merci d'excuser 
d'avance le posteur de ce message 
en lui pardonnant. désolé pour le
désagrément engendré par le fait 
de devoir descendre les ascenseurs 
vers le bas afin de passer au delà 
du message, car nous savons comme 
le bonheur que vous éprouvez à 
poster sur MacG peut être entaché 
et déterioré par un posteur fou. 
sachez cependant que participer à 
ces messages en y répondant peut 
également apporter une grande 
satisfaction au posteur, si tant 
est que quelqu'un y réponde. 
car là se situe le noeud du problème : 
si qqn ne répond pas à votre message, 
est-ce parcequ'il le trouve bête et 
idiot? s'il y répond, est ce parce 
qu'il le trouve intéressant, alléchant, attachant, 
attirant, attrayant, captivant,
étonnant, fascinant, intrigant, palpitant,
 passionnant, plaisant, ou tout simplement
 parce qu'il s'emmerde? voilà donc bien
 des raisons qui pourraient inciter les
 posteurs fous à ne plus poster... mais 
ce n'est pas le cas. où donc trouver
 l'explication de cet engouement
 inexpliqué? dans la joie de poster sur
 macG, sans nul doute! nous espérons 
que cette courte introduction au 
message qui va suivre vous permettra 
de ne pas juger trop vite la personne, 
et d'ainsi participer à l'humour et 
au bonheur que l'on a à venir sur 
macgé (©alèm).]

prout!


[/post inutile ne servant à rien. 
vous pouvez sauter cette partie 
en passant par dessus, vous ne 
perdrez rien au fil du sujet ainsi 
qu'a son contenu. merci d'excuser 
d'avance le posteur de ce message 
en lui pardonnant. désolé pour le
désagrément engendré par le fait 
de devoir descendre les ascenseurs 
vers le bas afin de passer au delà 
du message, car nous savons comme 
le bonheur que vous éprouvez à 
poster sur MacG peut être entaché 
et déterioré par un posteur fou. 
sachez cependant que participer à 
ces messages en y répondant peut 
également apporter une grande 
satisfaction au posteur, si tant 
est que quelqu'un y réponde. 
car là se situe le noeud du problème : 
si qqn ne répond pas à votre message, 
est-ce parcequ'il le trouve bête et 
idiot? s'il y répond, est ce parce 
qu'il le trouve intéressant, alléchant, attachant, 
attirant, attrayant, captivant,
étonnant, fascinant, intrigant, palpitant,
 passionnant, plaisant, ou tout simplement
 parce qu'il s'emmerde? voilà donc bien
 des raisons qui pourraient inciter les
 posteurs fous à ne plus poster... mais 
ce n'est pas le cas. où donc trouver
 l'explication de cet engouement
 inexpliqué? dans la joie de poster sur
 macG, sans nul doute! nous espérons 
que cette courte introduction au 
message qui va suivre vous permettra 
de ne pas juger trop vite la personne, 
et d'ainsi participer à l'humour et 
au bonheur que l'on a à venir sur 
macgé (©alèm).]


c'est mieux, non?    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[26 juin 2002 : message édité par decus]*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


*NICKEL !!*


----------



## simon (27 Juin 2002)

.....je fais que de passer....


----------



## decoris (27 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Simon:
*.....je fais que de passer....*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

pas de problème...
fais attention en traversant, ya des fous ces temps ci!!


----------



## simon (27 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par decus:
*

pas de problème...
fais attention en traversant, ya des fous ces temps ci!!*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

....je repasse...(mais non pas ma chemise)...


----------



## barbarella (27 Juin 2002)

J'ai fait un petit bilan, et je commence à avoir une petite idée sur ce qu'est un post inutile. Je verrai si l'avenir confirme ce que je pense.


----------



## alèm (27 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par barbarella:
*J'ai fait un petit bilan, et je commence à avoir une petite idée sur ce qu'est un post inutile. Je verrai si l'avenir confirme ce que je pense.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

cachotière.


----------



## alèm (27 Juin 2002)

_inutilité de référence inutilité pour toi inutilité en regard de ta propre inutilité_ eut-dit un grand poète Belge du siècle dernier (mais non, c'est pas TheBig)


----------



## nato kino (27 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par barbarella:
*J'ai fait un petit bilan, et je commence à avoir une petite idée sur ce qu'est un post inutile. Je verrai si l'avenir confirme ce que je pense.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

_Penses pas trop, ça freine la cadence..._


----------



## alèm (27 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par 'tanplan:
*

Penses pas trop, ça freine la cadence...



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

regarde alèm par exemple!


----------



## nato kino (27 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*

regarde alèm par exemple!    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>




_hors de portée pour un bon moment!_


----------



## alèm (27 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par 'tanplan:
*




hors de portée pour un bon moment!






*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

restons méfiant, macinside n'est qu'à 3090 posts derrière!


----------



## decoris (27 Juin 2002)

quoique...
si on suppose que vous vous etes tous les deux enregistrés le 15 du mois, on a 7000 post pour 350 jours pour alèm, soit 20 post par jour, et 1452 post pour 72 jours à tanplan, ce qui fait 20,16 p/j

l'élève a dépassé le maitre...


----------



## decoris (27 Juin 2002)

excuse, petite erreur : 7000 post pour 348 jours, ce qui fait 20,11 p/j! derrière quand meme...


----------



## alèm (27 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par decus:
*quoique...
si on suppose que vous vous etes tous les deux enregistrés le 15 du mois, on a 7000 post pour 350 jours pour alèm, soit 20 post par jour, et 1452 post pour 72 jours à tanplan, ce qui fait 20,16 p/j

l'élève a dépassé le maitre...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

tu oublies le crash et la perte de 2300 messages pour moi   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




de plus la date d'inscription est indiquée dans le profil


----------



## decoris (28 Juin 2002)

le crash, tout le monde est dans le cas...
650 pour moi, 2300 pour toi, bref...
et puis 'tanplan il avait même disparu, je crois, donc...

donc ca nous fait 7050 / 382 pour alèm soit 18.46 p/j (24,4 si on compte ta perte....)

et 1500/66 pour 'tanplan, soit 22.73...


c'est quand même vachement nul ce que je suis en train de raconter, non?


----------



## vicento (28 Juin 2002)

" Que pensez-vous des post inutiles "
Y a pas mieux pour garder la forme.
Surtout que l'été approche...
Enfin les plages ; l'été est déjà là.


----------



## bateman (28 Juin 2002)

autre hypothèse &gt; Alèm = 'tanplan


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (28 Juin 2002)

Ma découverte de la journée :
Je ne savais pas que les scarabées avaient inventé le golf.....
Génial!
Bon  :
NON !


----------



## nato kino (28 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par bateman:
*autre hypothèse &gt; Alèm = 'tanplan




*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>




_je ne sais pas qui de nos deux doit en être le plus fier..._


----------



## macator (28 Juin 2002)

Heeee...Enfin, voila.... quoi....He juste comme ça!


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Manon qui dit non:
*Ma découverte de la journée :
Je ne savais pas que les scarabées avaient inventé le golf.....
Génial!
Bon  :
NON !*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Ben si ! Avec les taupes,et,les mulots.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Livraison du dîner dans pas longtemps.


----------



## barbarella (28 Juin 2002)




----------



## Anonyme (28 Juin 2002)

Dîner.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





(Quelle journée !,marché:2 heures,prépa:2 heures,120 photos,vaisselle:1 heure,choix des photos:30mn,mise en page 2 mn,il me reste 10 mn pour déguster.)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon apétit à tous ceux qui ont faim.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*plat créé ce jour pour le bar de MacG*

Scarab in the kitchen for you.


----------



## barbarella (28 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par petit scarabée:
*Dîner.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(Quelle journée !,marché:2 heures,prépa:2 heures,120 photos,vaisselle:1 heure,choix des photos:30mn,mise en page 2 mn,il me reste 10 mn pour déguster.)   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon apétit à tous ceux qui ont faim.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




plat créé ce jour pour le bar de MacG

Scarab in the kitchen for you.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

T'as rien oublié ?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par barbarella:
*

T'as rien oublié ?



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

T'inquiéte.





J'crois bien que je vais lancer un thread resto MacG.
Qu'en pensez vous ?

Désolé pour le temps de réponse mais  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




hoto,mise en ligne,et puis j'étais entrain de gouter mes p'tits rougets.





[27 juin 2002 : message édité par petit scarabée]


----------



## barbarella (28 Juin 2002)

> Posté à l'origine par petit scarabée:
> [QB]
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## nato kino (28 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par petit scarabée:
*


Désolé pour le temps de réponse mais   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




hoto,mise en ligne,et puis j'étais entrain de gouter mes p'tits rougets.




*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>




_Tu manges de bonne heure..._


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par 'tanplan:
*




Tu manges de bonne heure...






*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

C'est à dire que j'ai pas eu le temps de manger ce midi,y'avait du boulot,on monte pas un resto comme ça!


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par 'tanplan:
*




Tu manges de bonne heure...






*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Ah ouais mais là c'était l'apéro,j'viens d'ouvrir la 3iéme,et,on passe à table.


----------



## Le Gognol (28 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par decus:
*c'est quand même vachement nul ce que je suis en train de raconter, non?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Boarf... On a l'habitude...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







'+


----------



## macinside (28 Juin 2002)

"le langage C n'a rien de sexuel"

(encore un posts inutil !)


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (28 Juin 2002)

Courage Alèm, plus que 38


----------



## alèm (28 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par [MGZ] Black Beru:
*Courage Alèm, plus que 38   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

tu dois avoir un problème avec ta calculatrice!


----------



## barbarella (28 Juin 2002)

ouf...

Cette nuit j'ai révé que je l'avais perdu


----------



## barbarella (28 Juin 2002)

ouf...

Cette nuit j'ai révé que je l'avais perdu


----------



## aricosec (28 Juin 2002)

finit la rime !     
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ça c'est du post sans queue ni tête






     ?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juin 2002)

Moi aussi j'ai fait un réve:
De notre correspondant sur terre.

"Il est sur que petit scarabée est sûrement le plus grand petit scarabée du monde" c'est ce qu'a affirmé jean-saul partre vendredi dernier à un parterre de journalistes rassemblés sur terre pour le rencontrer.
Cette déclaration de jean-saul partre nous pousse à revenir sur la carrière de scarabée.
Né il y a longtemps petit scarabée n'a eu cesse depuis d'épater la galerie par ces incessants apports dans le monde de la culture, des sciences en particuliers au sein de la "confédération des petit scarabées de terre de France et de Navarre". Puissante association créée par Louis le Hutin quand il prit le pouvoir un vendredi peu avant l'heure du repas. 
Petit scarabée a entamé son chemin vers la gloire en inventant les Macs qui devinrent depuis le summum de la distinction pour tout homme moderne.               En effet qui depuis n'a pas encore exhibé fièrement son Mac à la foule envieuse ? Pour cela, les habitants de l'univers entier et en particulier de terre lui sont reconnaissants. 
C'est par un beau jour en décembre que scarabée a rencontré simone beaudevoir et décida de faire sa conquéte grâce à son charme et au prestige que lui avait donné l'invention des Macs.
Simone dira pourtant plus tard "ce qui m'a fait le plus craquer chez petit, c'est la proéminence de ses rotules" elle ne s'en est d'ailleurs jamais remise depuis.
15 ans plus tard petit scarabée découvre dans une librairie poussiéreuse un livre de jean-saul partre intitulé : les Macs poussent sous les rotules de simone.
Pour petit scarabée c'est une révélation, il s'attelle à la rédaction de :                   "Les petits scarabées de terre gouverneront en décembre"                                      Une uvre majeure qui l'occupera jusqu'à "au moins ça" . 
Cet opus sortira en librairie vendredi prochain. 

Le livre est tant attendu que son éditeur prétend pouvoir gagner, grâce à sa publication, une somme qui pourrai atteindre 0 Euro cinquante centimes.
Comme l'a si justement fait remarquer jean-saul partre"Ce livre est une uvre impérissable que scarabée a écrit avec ses rotules sans aucune concession.".
Nous vous redonnons les cordonnées du livre et de l'auteur :                                       " Les petits scarabées de terre gouverneront en décembre",                                            par petit scarabée aux éditions Dubois. Prix public1  TTC 
mmhouais...


----------



## nato kino (2 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par aricosec:
*finit la rime !      
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ça c'est du post sans queue ni tête






      ?



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>






_Soyons efficaces, postons bien..._


----------



## nato kino (2 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par barbarella:
*




*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>




_T'arrives bientôt aux 700 post..._


----------



## alèm (2 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par 'tanplan:
*




T'arrives bientôt aux 700 post...*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

aux quoi??


----------



## nato kino (2 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*

aux quoi??     
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


----------



## alèm (2 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par 'tanplan:
*








*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

un volet ?


----------



## nato kino (2 Juillet 2002)




----------



## alèm (3 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par 'tanplan:
*












*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


----------



## barbarella (3 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par 'tanplan:
*




T'arrives bientôt aux 700 post...*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Pour une fois que je voulais être discrète


----------



## alèm (3 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par barbarella:
*

Pour une fois que je voulais être discrète     
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

fais comme moi, clame le haut et fort!


----------



## barbarella (3 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*

fais comme moi, clame le haut et fort!    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Je réserve mes effets


----------



## SuperCed (3 Juillet 2002)

Les post inutiles, moi je touve que ca sert vraiment a rien.

Signe Lapalisse


----------



## alèm (3 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par barbarella:
*

Je réserve mes effets   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

ah bon?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




moi tu sais, j'attends les 10000 pour exulter vraiment!


----------



## barbarella (3 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*

ah bon?    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




moi tu sais, j'attends les 10000 pour exulter vraiment!    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

En tout cas à la vitesse à laquelle ça va, je sais pas si j'aurais les 700 ce soir, alors pour les 10 000 je te souhaite bcp de patience


----------



## alèm (3 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par barbarella:
*

En tout cas à la vitesse à laquelle ça va, je sais pas si j'aurais les 700 ce soir, alors pour les 10 000 je te souhaite bcp de patience    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

*¢ªÆflÊ ÛÛ*


----------



## kisco (3 Juillet 2002)

faut que je me bouge un petit peu et j'arriverai enfin aux 500. Membres habitués, me voilà !


----------



## alèm (3 Juillet 2002)

même entrain pour kisco :

*¢ªÆflÊ ÛÛ*


----------



## barbarella (3 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par kisco:
*faut que je me bouge un petit peu et j'arriverai enfin aux 500. Membres habitués, me voilà !



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Allez un p'tit effort


----------



## barbarella (3 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par barbarella:
*

Allez un p'tit effort









*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>






Encore 8, j'ai pas la pêche ce soir


----------



## barbarella (3 Juillet 2002)

Et comme j'ai décidé de pas tricher...


----------



## barbarella (3 Juillet 2002)

9a doit être la bouillabaisse de petit scarabée


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (3 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par barbarella:
*9a doit être la bouillabaisse de petit scarabée  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


----------



## barbarella (3 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par SuperCed:
*Les post inutiles, moi je touve que ca sert vraiment a rien.

Signe Lapalisse*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Justement c'est fait pour ça
signé : une adepte de l'inutile, du futile, du superflu


----------



## barbarella (3 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par barbarella:
*

Justement c'est fait pour ça
signé : une adepte de l'inutile, du futile, du superflu*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

J'ai oublié :


----------



## nato kino (3 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par barbarella:
*Et comme j'ai décidé de pas tricher...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>







Allez! T'es plus très loin maintenant...


----------



## barbarella (3 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par 'tanplan:
*




T'arrives bientôt aux 700 post...*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Sauf erreur j'y suis


----------



## nato kino (3 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par barbarella:
*

Sauf erreur j'y suis   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			















*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Encore!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







_Bravo!_


----------



## alèm (3 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par 'tanplan:
*

Encore!!!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Bravo!



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

plait-il?


----------



## macinside (3 Juillet 2002)




----------



## barbarella (3 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par macinside:
*



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Promis CASIMIR pas touche, c'est ton DOUDOU ?


----------



## nato kino (3 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*

plait-il?    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Oups!
Pardon...


_Bravo!_


----------



## alèm (3 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par 'tanplan:
*

Oups!
Pardon...


Bravo!



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

la même chose garçon!!!


----------



## macinside (3 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par barbarella:
*

Promis CASIMIR pas touche, c'est ton DOUDOU ?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

non j'avais juste envie


----------



## nato kino (3 Juillet 2002)

Ben avec ça, on est pas encore rendu...!


----------



## barbarella (3 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par 'tanplan:
*Ben avec ça, on est pas encore rendu...!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

un kilomètre à pied ça use, ça use
un kilomètre à pied ça use les souliers


----------



## macinside (3 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par barbarella:
*

un kilomètre à pied ça use, ça use
un kilomètre à pied ça use les souliers    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Tu veux bien venir dans ma tente ma petite scoute  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ?


----------



## barbarella (3 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par macinside:
*

Tu veux bien venir dans ma tente ma petite scoute   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ?*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Tu veux dire chez ta tante


----------



## alèm (3 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par barbarella:
*

Tu veux dire chez ta tante    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

moi, je me méfierais quand même d'un jour à l'autre, tu peux apprendre que ta tante Mado est un homme


----------



## barbarella (3 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*

moi, je me méfierais quand même d'un jour à l'autre, tu peux apprendre que ta tante Mado est un homme    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

ah bon ! on me dit jamais rien


----------



## alèm (3 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par barbarella:
*

ah bon ! on me dit jamais rien    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

tu traines pas assez souvent dans le métro, ça doit être pour ça!


----------



## barbarella (3 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*

moi, je me méfierais quand même d'un jour à l'autre, tu peux apprendre que ta tante Mado est un homme    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

ça porte à confusion, toi, tu parles de sa tante, lui il parle de sa tente, moi de sa tante aussi,


----------



## alèm (3 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par barbarella:
*

ça porte à confusion, toi, tu parles de sa tante, lui il parle de sa tente, moi de sa tante aussi,     
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

c'est un garçon très confus et moi je suis plutot confusianiste et toi?


----------



## barbarella (3 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*

c'est un garçon très confus et moi je suis plutot confusianiste et toi?    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Moi, j'vais dormir   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




bonne nuit et beaux posts


----------



## barbarella (3 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par 'tanplan:
*






Soyons efficaces, postons bien...



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Et utile


----------



## aricosec (3 Juillet 2002)

de toute façon on en a rien a faire






   ...a la cafetiere






un de plus

[02 juillet 2002 : message édité par aricosec]


----------



## nato kino (3 Juillet 2002)




----------



## barbarella (3 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par 'tanplan:
*




*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


----------



## nato kino (4 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par barbarella:
*

Moi, j'vais dormir     
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>




_Un gang-bang!!!_











[03 juillet 2002 : message édité par 'tanplan]


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juillet 2002)

C'est fait


----------



## decoris (6 Juillet 2002)

visiblement, les pancartes ont encore de beaux jours devant elles....

mais pas autant que les posts inutiles!

la preuve?


----------



## decoris (6 Juillet 2002)

en voila une


----------



## macinside (6 Juillet 2002)




----------



## decoris (6 Juillet 2002)

et une deuxième!

j'en ai des milliers d'autres comme ça!! (environ 1335 à ce jour...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## deadlocker (7 Juillet 2002)

Juste pour dire que j'en ai fait une bonne chiée cette nuit, je vais pouvoir me coucher le coeur légé....


----------



## alèm (7 Juillet 2002)

_c'était vraiment très intéressant_


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par deadlocker:
*Juste pour dire que j'en ai fait une bonne chiée cette nuit, je vais pouvoir me coucher le coeur légé....*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


----------



## barbarella (8 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par deadlocker:
*Juste pour dire que j'en ai fait une bonne chiée cette nuit, je vais pouvoir me coucher le coeur légé....*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Tu veux sans doute parler de posts inutiles


----------



## aricosec (8 Juillet 2002)

un peu plus que certains,et beaucoup moins que d'autres
je ne suis pas un saint,encore moins un apotre
et je suis meme certain de n'etre pas des votres
car mon age est certain,presque double des autres
pourtant des post nuls et mêmes pleins de fautes
j'en fait plus que certains et beaucoup moins que d'autres
 ;D






 .......page blanche


----------



## kisco (10 Juillet 2002)

membre habitué - 40posts  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




et faut bien faire remonter le sujet, il est tellement utile! le sujet, pas les posts dedans... quoique


----------



## barbarella (10 Juillet 2002)




----------



## Anonyme (10 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par barbarella:
*



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


----------



## abba zaba (10 Juillet 2002)

12


----------



## deadlocker (10 Juillet 2002)

* Prouuuuuuuuuuuttt *






Whow ....


----------



## deadlocker (10 Juillet 2002)

Beuuuurk!


Pardon   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













Savez, à cette heure-ci, c'est dur de se retenir...j'voulais faire ça dans "Avis aux users de la nuit, mais vu qu'ils dormaient pas...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Allez, Zzzzou, j'ouvre les fenêtres


----------



## nato kino (10 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par deadlocker:
*


Allez, Zzzzou, j'ouvre les fenêtres*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


----------



## thant (10 Juillet 2002)

Ce thread est totalement inutile alors je le ferme ...


----------



## barbarella (10 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par thant:
*Ce thread est totalement inutile alors je le ferme ...*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

he ! ho ! va pas non,


----------



## nato kino (10 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par thant:
*Ce thread est totalement inutile alors je le ferme ...*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>




_Laisse maman... Il se prend pour un modo!_

_Toujours à croire au père noël ces p'tits djeuns!_


----------



## alèm (10 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par thant:
*Ce thread est totalement inutile alors je le ferme ...*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

et comment tu vas faire ?


----------



## nato kino (11 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*

et comment tu vas faire ?     
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Comme ça!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






.
.
.
.
_Alèm... ça y est! Je l'ai!!!_





[10 juillet 2002 : message édité par 'tanplan]


----------



## alèm (11 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par 'tanplan:
*

Comme ça!!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






.
.
.
.
Alèm... ça y est! Je l'ai!!!





[10 juillet 2002 : message édité par 'tanplan]*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

_j'ai rien compris _





à moins que tu n'aies une bonne mémoire


----------



## nato kino (11 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*

j'ai rien compris? 





*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>





_J'ai mon nouveau modem!_


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par 'tanplan:
*



J'ai mon nouveau modem!*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>







 le 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ,est à nous.


----------



## nato kino (11 Juillet 2002)

Y-a plus qu'à  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_Dans la précipitation, j'ai même laissé passer mon 1800 ème post..._


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par thant:
*Ce thread est totalement inutile alors je le ferme ...*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

*REMERCIONS,*thant,qui aura généré au moins quatre post inutiles...


----------



## alèm (11 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par 'tanplan:
*





J'ai mon nouveau modem!*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

juste au moment où je lis ça, ya mon mien  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  (mon modem quoi) qui tombe en rade merci Wanadoo!!


----------



## nato kino (11 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par petit scarabée:
*

REMERCIONS,thant,qui aura généré au moins quatre post inutiles...








*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Peux mieux faire!!!


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par 'tanplan:
*Y-a plus qu'à   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Dans la précipitation, j'ai même laissé passer mon 1800 ème post...*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Test pour nouveau modem (top qualité 574kb)


----------



## nato kino (11 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par petit scarabée:
*

Test pour nouveau modem (top qualité 574kb)

*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>





_Trop facile... Mais trop bien aussi!!!_


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par thant:
*Ce thread est totalement inutile alors je le ferme ...*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Connais tu Archie ?




*+ 1*


----------



## alèm (11 Juillet 2002)

avec ma  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  98cm3 je vous largue de toute façon!!


----------



## nato kino (11 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*avec ma   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   98cm3 je vous largue de toute façon!!    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juillet 2002)

*Le nouveau Modem cochonou(certifié AAAAA),cablage"boyau de porc veritable,100% recyclable.*




PS:Le resto reprend vos anciens modems cochonou


----------



## nato kino (11 Juillet 2002)

Je garde mon vieux modem. Tout est bon dans le cochon!


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par 'tanplan:
*





Trop facile... Mais trop bien aussi!!!*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


Devise du scarabée.
1/Simplicité
2/Efficacité
3/C'est tout


----------



## nato kino (11 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par petit scarabée:
*


Devise du scarabée.
1/Simplicité
2/Efficacité
3/C'est tout



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>




_Enfin quelqu'un de raisonnable!_


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par 'tanplan:
*





Enfin quelqu'un de raisonnable!









*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


----------



## nato kino (11 Juillet 2002)

_Tu le mérites... J'y tiens beaucoup. Et ça fera plaisir à maman!_


----------



## alèm (11 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par 'tanplan:
*







*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

c'est vrai que tu as l'air malin


----------



## nato kino (11 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*

c'est vrai que tu as l'air malin?    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


----------



## alèm (11 Juillet 2002)

pourquoi pédaler quand on peut s'assoir??


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par 'tanplan:
*






Tu le mérites... J'y tiens beaucoup. Et ça fera plaisir à maman!*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

C'est trop


----------



## barbarella (11 Juillet 2002)

c'taprèm, j'ai restauré mon ipod, montait plus sur le bureau, intéressant non ?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







[10 juillet 2002 : message édité par barbarella]


----------



## nato kino (11 Juillet 2002)




----------



## nato kino (11 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par barbarella:
*c'taprèm, j'ai restauré mon ipod, montait plus sur le bureau, intéressant non ?    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


----------



## barbarella (11 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par 'tanplan:
*




*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>






  et vlan......


----------



## nato kino (11 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par barbarella:
*






   et vlan......    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>




_Do it again!_


Avec tous les coups de fouets qu'Alèm me donne quand il me voit, je suis blindé! Enfin presque...


----------



## barbarella (11 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par 'tanplan:
*




Do it again!


Avec tous les coups de fouets qu'Alèm me donne quand il me voit, je suis blindé! Enfin presque...    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

















Encore ?

[10 juillet 2002 : message édité par barbarella]


----------



## nato kino (11 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par barbarella:
*



















*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>




_Touché..._





_Coulé!_


----------



## macinside (14 Juillet 2002)

ventillon un peu !


----------



## barbarella (15 Juillet 2002)

euh rien, juste pou voir  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif


----------



## alèm (15 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr> euh rien, juste pou voir  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif   <hr /></blockquote>par contre, nous ce que l'on ne voit pas, c'est ton image dans ton profil  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif


----------



## nato kino (15 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr> euh rien, juste pou voir  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif   <hr /></blockquote>

T'inqu'ètes donc pas, ça va viendre tout seul va...! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## barbarella (15 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr> euh rien, juste pou voir  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif   <hr /></blockquote>

T'inqu'ètes donc pas, ça va viendre tout seul va...! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 






   <hr /></blockquote>


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (15 Juillet 2002)

...


----------



## alèm (15 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ:</font><hr>Slug] ...  <hr /></blockquote>

pas mal  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (15 Juillet 2002)

ben c'est pas un thread sur le post inutile ?


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (15 Juillet 2002)

d'ailleurs je peux faire mieux !


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (15 Juillet 2002)

.


----------



## alèm (15 Juillet 2002)




----------



## alèm (15 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr>    <hr /></blockquote>

c'était mon 7400ème post je vous le laisse en dédicace et bonne chance slug pour ce défi nocturne que tu as lancé  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (15 Juillet 2002)

rahh me suis fait avoir ! le post vide ca marchait pas dans l'ancien ubb /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## kisco (15 Juillet 2002)

c'est cool, le nouveau forum n'a pas changé ça : les posts sont toujours autant inutiles par-ici ! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## alèm (15 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ:</font><hr>Slug] rahh me suis fait avoir ! le post vide ca marchait pas dans l'ancien ubb /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  <hr /></blockquote>

bah où t'as vu un post vide toi ? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif


----------



## macinside (15 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par kisco:</font><hr> les posts sont toujours autant inutiles par-ici ! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   <hr /></blockquote>

Si c'était inutil de posté on en serai pas 13 pages de page pour ce sujet /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## alèm (15 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par kisco:</font><hr> les posts sont toujours autant inutiles par-ici ! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   <hr /></blockquote>

Si c'était inutil de posté on en serai pas 13 pages de page pour ce sujet /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  <hr /></blockquote>

très juste  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif

t'es en forme ce matin, c'est ton nouveau maitre qui te fait cet effet là ? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## barbarella (15 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr> euh rien, juste pou voir  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif   <hr /></blockquote>par contre, nous ce que l'on ne voit pas, c'est ton image dans ton profil  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif   <hr /></blockquote>

C'est vrai et c'est dommage pour la communauté du forum, je vais chercher comment on fait, rien vu dans les faq. /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif


----------



## barbarella (15 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr> euh rien, juste pou voir  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif   <hr /></blockquote>par contre, nous ce que l'on ne voit pas, c'est ton image dans ton profil  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif   <hr /></blockquote>

Je cherche comment qu'on fait ...... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif


----------



## aricosec (15 Juillet 2002)

un  petit tour,bon rien de trop chiadé,c'est comme d'habitude /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif
tout va bien OUF !
 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/cool.gif


----------



## alèm (15 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr> euh rien, juste pou voir  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif   <hr /></blockquote>par contre, nous ce que l'on ne voit pas, c'est ton image dans ton profil  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif   <hr /></blockquote>

Je cherche comment qu'on fait ...... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif   <hr /></blockquote>

bah c'est comme quand tu veux poster une image sur les forums faut qu'elle ai une url, que le serveur autorise ce genre de requêtes etc


----------



## alèm (15 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par aricosec:</font><hr> un  petit tour,bon rien de trop chiadé,c'est comme d'habitude /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif
tout va bien OUF !
 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/cool.gif    <hr /></blockquote>

kessidi ??

 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif


----------



## nato kino (15 Juillet 2002)

Rien...
Il se lève lui aussi!
Il a encore son pyjama qui baille! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif


----------



## aricosec (15 Juillet 2002)

queque t'a ALEM,c'est le mot chiadé ?

definition  : chiadé
mot de six lettres au singulier,voulant dire(pas pour tout le monde bien sur),quelques lectures du bas peuple,comme sans antonio et compagnie,pourrait seul te le faire connaitre,en résumé cher vétéran   une chose trop prise de tête.
/ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif
donc tout a fait pour ton serviteur
espérant vous avoir renseigné por vos futures lecture,nous vous.................ETC
 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/cool.gif


----------



## barbarella (15 Juillet 2002)

Juste pour voir si ça a marché  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## barbarella (15 Juillet 2002)

Ca a marché  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/cool.gif


----------



## alèm (15 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par aricosec:</font><hr> queque t'a ALEM,c'est le mot chiadé ?

definition  : chiadé
mot de six lettres au singulier,voulant dire(pas pour tout le monde bien sur),quelques lectures du bas peuple,comme sans antonio et compagnie,pourrait seul te le faire connaitre,en résumé cher vétéran   une chose trop prise de tête.
/ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif
donc tout a fait pour ton serviteur
espérant vous avoir renseigné por vos futures lecture,nous vous.................ETC
 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/cool.gif    <hr /></blockquote>

lop po compris /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif


----------



## nato kino (15 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr> Ca a marché  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/cool.gif   <hr /></blockquote>

ça tourne même! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## alèm (15 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr> Ca a marché  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/cool.gif   <hr /></blockquote>

ça tourne même! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   <hr /></blockquote>

ya du monde sur la corde à linge ?? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif


----------



## mtra (15 Juillet 2002)

Franchement : indispensable /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif


----------



## barbarella (15 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr> Ca a marché  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/cool.gif   <hr /></blockquote>

ça tourne même! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   <hr /></blockquote>

ya du monde sur la corde à linge ?? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif   <hr /></blockquote>

Elle vient de casser, alors ya plus personne  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif


----------



## alèm (15 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr> Ca a marché  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/cool.gif   <hr /></blockquote>

ça tourne même! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   <hr /></blockquote>

ya du monde sur la corde à linge ?? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif   <hr /></blockquote>

Elle vient de casser, alors ya plus personne  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif   <hr /></blockquote>

pfffffffff ah ces rabats-joie   /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juillet 2002)

Merci belle enfant,je vais la mettre sur ma table de nuit  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif


----------



## nato kino (15 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr> Ca a marché  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/cool.gif   <hr /></blockquote>

ça tourne même! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   <hr /></blockquote>

ya du monde sur la corde à linge ?? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif   <hr /></blockquote>

Elle vient de casser, alors ya plus personne  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif   <hr /></blockquote>

pfffffffff? ah ces rabats-joie?   /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif   <hr /></blockquote> /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/mad.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif


----------



## alèm (15 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr> Ca a marché  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/cool.gif   <hr /></blockquote>

ça tourne même! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   <hr /></blockquote>

ya du monde sur la corde à linge ?? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif   <hr /></blockquote>

Elle vient de casser, alors ya plus personne  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif   <hr /></blockquote>

pfffffffff? ah ces rabats-joie?   /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif   <hr /></blockquote> /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/mad.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif   <hr /></blockquote>

arrête tu vas nous faire une conjonctivite!  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif


----------



## nato kino (15 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr> Ca a marché  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/cool.gif   <hr /></blockquote>

ça tourne même! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   <hr /></blockquote>

ya du monde sur la corde à linge ?? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif   <hr /></blockquote>

Elle vient de casser, alors ya plus personne  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif   <hr /></blockquote>

pfffffffff? ah ces rabats-joie?   /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif   <hr /></blockquote> /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/mad.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif   <hr /></blockquote>

arrête tu vas nous faire une conjonctivite!  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  <hr /></blockquote> /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/mad.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/mad.gif  *S... d'étoiles!!!*  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/mad.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/mad.gif


----------



## kisco (15 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr> Ca a marché  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/cool.gif   <hr /></blockquote>

ça tourne même! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   <hr /></blockquote>

ya du monde sur la corde à linge ?? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif   <hr /></blockquote>

Elle vient de casser, alors ya plus personne  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif   <hr /></blockquote>

pfffffffff? ah ces rabats-joie?   /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif   <hr /></blockquote> /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/mad.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif   <hr /></blockquote>

arrête tu vas nous faire une conjonctivite!  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  <hr /></blockquote> /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/mad.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/mad.gif  *S... d'étoiles!!!*  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/mad.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/mad.gif   <hr /></blockquote>
tcheu, beau ces citations !!  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif 

"Habitué" - 7 Posts /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif


----------



## alèm (15 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par kisco:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr> Ca a marché  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/cool.gif   <hr /></blockquote>

ça tourne même! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   <hr /></blockquote>

ya du monde sur la corde à linge ?? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif   <hr /></blockquote>

Elle vient de casser, alors ya plus personne  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif   <hr /></blockquote>

pfffffffff? ah ces rabats-joie?   /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif   <hr /></blockquote> /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/mad.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif   <hr /></blockquote>

arrête tu vas nous faire une conjonctivite!  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  <hr /></blockquote> /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/mad.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/mad.gif  *S... d'étoiles!!!*  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/mad.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/mad.gif   <hr /></blockquote>
tcheu, beau ces citations !!  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif 

"Habitué" - 7 Posts /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif   <hr /></blockquote>
n'est-ce pas ?  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par kisco:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr> Ca a marché  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/cool.gif   <hr /></blockquote>

ça tourne même! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   <hr /></blockquote>

ya du monde sur la corde à linge ?? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif   <hr /></blockquote>

Elle vient de casser, alors ya plus personne  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif   <hr /></blockquote>

pfffffffff? ah ces rabats-joie?   /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif   <hr /></blockquote> /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/mad.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif   <hr /></blockquote>

arrête tu vas nous faire une conjonctivite!  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  <hr /></blockquote> /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/mad.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/mad.gif  *S... d'étoiles!!!*  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/mad.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/mad.gif   <hr /></blockquote>
tcheu, beau ces citations !!  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif 

"Habitué" - 7 Posts /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif   <hr /></blockquote>
n'est-ce pas ?  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  <hr /></blockquote>

 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif


----------



## macinside (16 Juillet 2002)

ça y est, c'est le bazar /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif !!


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr> Ca a marché  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/cool.gif   <hr /></blockquote>

ça tourne même! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   <hr /></blockquote>

ya du monde sur la corde à linge ?? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif   <hr /></blockquote>

Elle vient de casser, alors ya plus personne  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif   <hr /></blockquote>

pfffffffff? ah ces rabats-joie?   /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif   <hr /></blockquote> /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/mad.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif   <hr /></blockquote>
<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr> Ca a marché  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/cool.gif   <hr /></blockquote>

ça tourne même! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   <hr /></blockquote>

ya du monde sur la corde à linge ?? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif   <hr /></blockquote>

Elle vient de casser, alors ya plus personne  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif   <hr /></blockquote>

pfffffffff? ah ces rabats-joie?   /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif   <hr /></blockquote> /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/mad.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif   <hr /></blockquote>

arrête tu vas nous faire une conjonctivite!  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  <hr /></blockquote>
<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr> Ca a marché  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/cool.gif   <hr /></blockquote>

ça tourne même! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   <hr /></blockquote>

ya du monde sur la corde à linge ?? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif   <hr /></blockquote>

Elle vient de casser, alors ya plus personne  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif   <hr /></blockquote>

pfffffffff? ah ces rabats-joie?   /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif   <hr /></blockquote> /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/mad.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif   <hr /></blockquote>

arrête tu vas nous faire une conjonctivite!  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  <hr /></blockquote> /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/mad.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/mad.gif  *S... d'étoiles!!!*  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/mad.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/mad.gif   <hr /></blockquote>
<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par kisco:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr> Ca a marché  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/cool.gif   <hr /></blockquote>

ça tourne même! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   <hr /></blockquote>

ya du monde sur la corde à linge ?? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif   <hr /></blockquote>

Elle vient de casser, alors ya plus personne  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif   <hr /></blockquote>

pfffffffff? ah ces rabats-joie?   /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif   <hr /></blockquote> /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/mad.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif   <hr /></blockquote>

arrête tu vas nous faire une conjonctivite!  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  <hr /></blockquote> /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/mad.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/mad.gif  *S... d'étoiles!!!*  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/mad.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/mad.gif   <hr /></blockquote>
tcheu, beau ces citations !!  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif 

"Habitué" - 7 Posts /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif   <hr /></blockquote>
<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par kisco:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr> Ca a marché  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/cool.gif   <hr /></blockquote>

ça tourne même! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   <hr /></blockquote>

ya du monde sur la corde à linge ?? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif   <hr /></blockquote>

Elle vient de casser, alors ya plus personne  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif   <hr /></blockquote>

pfffffffff? ah ces rabats-joie?   /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif   <hr /></blockquote> /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/mad.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif   <hr /></blockquote>

arrête tu vas nous faire une conjonctivite!  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  <hr /></blockquote> /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/mad.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/mad.gif  *S... d'étoiles!!!*  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/mad.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/mad.gif   <hr /></blockquote>
tcheu, beau ces citations !!  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif 

"Habitué" - 7 Posts /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif   <hr /></blockquote>
n'est-ce pas ?  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  <hr /></blockquote>
<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par lolita:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par kisco:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr> Ca a marché  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/cool.gif   <hr /></blockquote>

ça tourne même! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   <hr /></blockquote>

ya du monde sur la corde à linge ?? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif   <hr /></blockquote>

Elle vient de casser, alors ya plus personne  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif   <hr /></blockquote>

pfffffffff? ah ces rabats-joie?   /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif   <hr /></blockquote> /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/mad.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif   <hr /></blockquote>

arrête tu vas nous faire une conjonctivite!  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  <hr /></blockquote> /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/mad.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/mad.gif  *S... d'étoiles!!!*  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/mad.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/mad.gif   <hr /></blockquote>
tcheu, beau ces citations !!  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif 

"Habitué" - 7 Posts /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif   <hr /></blockquote>
n'est-ce pas ?  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  <hr /></blockquote>

 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif     <hr /></blockquote>
<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr> ça y est, c'est le bazar /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif !!  <hr /></blockquote>

Ah Bon /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## nato kino (16 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par petit scarabée:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr> Ca a marché  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/cool.gif   <hr /></blockquote>

ça tourne même! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   <hr /></blockquote>

ya du monde sur la corde à linge ?? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif   <hr /></blockquote>

Elle vient de casser, alors ya plus personne  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif   <hr /></blockquote>

pfffffffff? ah ces rabats-joie?   /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif   <hr /></blockquote> /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/mad.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif   <hr /></blockquote>
<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr> Ca a marché  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/cool.gif   <hr /></blockquote>

ça tourne même! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   <hr /></blockquote>

ya du monde sur la corde à linge ?? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif   <hr /></blockquote>

Elle vient de casser, alors ya plus personne  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif   <hr /></blockquote>

pfffffffff? ah ces rabats-joie?   /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif   <hr /></blockquote> /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/mad.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif   <hr /></blockquote>

arrête tu vas nous faire une conjonctivite!  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  <hr /></blockquote>
<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr> Ca a marché  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/cool.gif   <hr /></blockquote>

ça tourne même! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   <hr /></blockquote>

ya du monde sur la corde à linge ?? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif   <hr /></blockquote>

Elle vient de casser, alors ya plus personne  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif   <hr /></blockquote>

pfffffffff? ah ces rabats-joie?   /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif   <hr /></blockquote> /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/mad.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif   <hr /></blockquote>

arrête tu vas nous faire une conjonctivite!  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  <hr /></blockquote> /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/mad.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/mad.gif  *S... d'étoiles!!!*  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/mad.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/mad.gif   <hr /></blockquote>
<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par kisco:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr> Ca a marché  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/cool.gif   <hr /></blockquote>

ça tourne même! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   <hr /></blockquote>

ya du monde sur la corde à linge ?? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif   <hr /></blockquote>

Elle vient de casser, alors ya plus personne  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif   <hr /></blockquote>

pfffffffff? ah ces rabats-joie?   /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif   <hr /></blockquote> /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/mad.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif   <hr /></blockquote>

arrête tu vas nous faire une conjonctivite!  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  <hr /></blockquote> /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/mad.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/mad.gif  *S... d'étoiles!!!*  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/mad.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/mad.gif   <hr /></blockquote>
tcheu, beau ces citations !!  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif 

"Habitué" - 7 Posts /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif   <hr /></blockquote>
<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par kisco:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr> Ca a marché  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/cool.gif   <hr /></blockquote>

ça tourne même! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   <hr /></blockquote>

ya du monde sur la corde à linge ?? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif   <hr /></blockquote>

Elle vient de casser, alors ya plus personne  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif   <hr /></blockquote>

pfffffffff? ah ces rabats-joie?   /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif   <hr /></blockquote> /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/mad.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif   <hr /></blockquote>

arrête tu vas nous faire une conjonctivite!  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  <hr /></blockquote> /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/mad.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/mad.gif  *S... d'étoiles!!!*  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/mad.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/mad.gif   <hr /></blockquote>
tcheu, beau ces citations !!  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif 

"Habitué" - 7 Posts /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif   <hr /></blockquote>
n'est-ce pas ?  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  <hr /></blockquote>
<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par lolita:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par kisco:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr> Ca a marché  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/cool.gif   <hr /></blockquote>

ça tourne même! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   <hr /></blockquote>

ya du monde sur la corde à linge ?? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif   <hr /></blockquote>

Elle vient de casser, alors ya plus personne  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif   <hr /></blockquote>

pfffffffff? ah ces rabats-joie?   /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif   <hr /></blockquote> /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/mad.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif   <hr /></blockquote>

arrête tu vas nous faire une conjonctivite!  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  <hr /></blockquote> /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/mad.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/mad.gif  *S... d'étoiles!!!*  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/mad.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/mad.gif   <hr /></blockquote>
tcheu, beau ces citations !!  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif 

"Habitué" - 7 Posts /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif   <hr /></blockquote>
n'est-ce pas ?  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  <hr /></blockquote>

 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif     <hr /></blockquote>
<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr> ça y est, c'est le bazar /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif !!  <hr /></blockquote>

Ah Bon /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   <hr /></blockquote>

Y-a pas photo c'est sur!!!
Qu'est-ce que c'est bien maintenant les forums!!! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/mad.gif 
Plus clair!!! Plus convivial!!! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/mad.gif 

POURQUOI FAIRE SIMPLE QUAND ON PEUT FAIRE COMPLIQUÉ?!!! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/mad.gif


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juillet 2002)

humm,humm  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif


----------



## barbarella (16 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par petit scarabée:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr> Ca a marché  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/cool.gif   <hr /></blockquote>

ça tourne même! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   <hr /></blockquote>

ya du monde sur la corde à linge ?? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif   <hr /></blockquote>

Elle vient de casser, alors ya plus personne  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif   <hr /></blockquote>

pfffffffff? ah ces rabats-joie?   /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif   <hr /></blockquote> /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/mad.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif   <hr /></blockquote>
<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr> Ca a marché  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/cool.gif   <hr /></blockquote>

ça tourne même! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   <hr /></blockquote>

ya du monde sur la corde à linge ?? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif   <hr /></blockquote>

Elle vient de casser, alors ya plus personne  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif   <hr /></blockquote>

pfffffffff? ah ces rabats-joie?   /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif   <hr /></blockquote> /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/mad.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif   <hr /></blockquote>

arrête tu vas nous faire une conjonctivite!  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  <hr /></blockquote>
<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr> Ca a marché  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/cool.gif   <hr /></blockquote>

ça tourne même! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   <hr /></blockquote>

ya du monde sur la corde à linge ?? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif   <hr /></blockquote>

Elle vient de casser, alors ya plus personne  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif   <hr /></blockquote>

pfffffffff? ah ces rabats-joie?   /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif   <hr /></blockquote> /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/mad.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif   <hr /></blockquote>

arrête tu vas nous faire une conjonctivite!  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  <hr /></blockquote> /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/mad.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/mad.gif  *S... d'étoiles!!!*  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/mad.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/mad.gif   <hr /></blockquote>
<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par kisco:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr> Ca a marché  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/cool.gif   <hr /></blockquote>

ça tourne même! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   <hr /></blockquote>

ya du monde sur la corde à linge ?? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif   <hr /></blockquote>

Elle vient de casser, alors ya plus personne  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif   <hr /></blockquote>

pfffffffff? ah ces rabats-joie?   /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif   <hr /></blockquote> /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/mad.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif   <hr /></blockquote>

arrête tu vas nous faire une conjonctivite!  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  <hr /></blockquote> /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/mad.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/mad.gif  *S... d'étoiles!!!*  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/mad.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/mad.gif   <hr /></blockquote>
tcheu, beau ces citations !!  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif 

"Habitué" - 7 Posts /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif   <hr /></blockquote>
<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par kisco:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr> Ca a marché  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/cool.gif   <hr /></blockquote>

ça tourne même! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   <hr /></blockquote>

ya du monde sur la corde à linge ?? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif   <hr /></blockquote>

Elle vient de casser, alors ya plus personne  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif   <hr /></blockquote>

pfffffffff? ah ces rabats-joie?   /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif   <hr /></blockquote> /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/mad.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif   <hr /></blockquote>

arrête tu vas nous faire une conjonctivite!  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  <hr /></blockquote> /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/mad.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/mad.gif  *S... d'étoiles!!!*  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/mad.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/mad.gif   <hr /></blockquote>
tcheu, beau ces citations !!  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif 

"Habitué" - 7 Posts /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif   <hr /></blockquote>
n'est-ce pas ?  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  <hr /></blockquote>
<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par lolita:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par kisco:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr> Ca a marché  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/cool.gif   <hr /></blockquote>

ça tourne même! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   <hr /></blockquote>

ya du monde sur la corde à linge ?? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif   <hr /></blockquote>

Elle vient de casser, alors ya plus personne  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif   <hr /></blockquote>

pfffffffff? ah ces rabats-joie?   /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif   <hr /></blockquote> /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/mad.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif   <hr /></blockquote>

arrête tu vas nous faire une conjonctivite!  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  <hr /></blockquote> /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/mad.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/mad.gif  *S... d'étoiles!!!*  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/mad.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/mad.gif   <hr /></blockquote>
tcheu, beau ces citations !!  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif 

"Habitué" - 7 Posts /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif   <hr /></blockquote>
n'est-ce pas ?  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  <hr /></blockquote>

 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif     <hr /></blockquote>
<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr> ça y est, c'est le bazar /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif !!  <hr /></blockquote>

Ah Bon /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   <hr /></blockquote>

Y-a pas photo c'est sur!!!
Qu'est-ce que c'est bien maintenant les forums!!! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/mad.gif 
Plus clair!!! Plus convivial!!! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/mad.gif 

POURQUOI FAIRE SIMPLE QUAND ON PEUT FAIRE COMPLIQUÉ?!!! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/mad.gif   <hr /></blockquote>

et en plus rigolo  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## macinside (16 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par petit scarabée:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr> Ca a marché  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/cool.gif   <hr /></blockquote>

ça tourne même! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   <hr /></blockquote>

ya du monde sur la corde à linge ?? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif   <hr /></blockquote>

Elle vient de casser, alors ya plus personne  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif   <hr /></blockquote>

pfffffffff? ah ces rabats-joie?   /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif   <hr /></blockquote> /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/mad.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif   <hr /></blockquote>
<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr> Ca a marché  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/cool.gif   <hr /></blockquote>

ça tourne même! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   <hr /></blockquote>

ya du monde sur la corde à linge ?? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif   <hr /></blockquote>

Elle vient de casser, alors ya plus personne  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif   <hr /></blockquote>

pfffffffff? ah ces rabats-joie?   /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif   <hr /></blockquote> /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/mad.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif   <hr /></blockquote>

arrête tu vas nous faire une conjonctivite!  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  <hr /></blockquote>
<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr> Ca a marché  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/cool.gif   <hr /></blockquote>

ça tourne même! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   <hr /></blockquote>

ya du monde sur la corde à linge ?? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif   <hr /></blockquote>

Elle vient de casser, alors ya plus personne  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif   <hr /></blockquote>

pfffffffff? ah ces rabats-joie?   /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif   <hr /></blockquote> /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/mad.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif   <hr /></blockquote>

arrête tu vas nous faire une conjonctivite!  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  <hr /></blockquote> /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/mad.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/mad.gif  *S... d'étoiles!!!*  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/mad.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/mad.gif   <hr /></blockquote>
<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par kisco:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr> Ca a marché  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/cool.gif   <hr /></blockquote>

ça tourne même! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   <hr /></blockquote>

ya du monde sur la corde à linge ?? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif   <hr /></blockquote>

Elle vient de casser, alors ya plus personne  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif   <hr /></blockquote>

pfffffffff? ah ces rabats-joie?   /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif   <hr /></blockquote> /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/mad.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif   <hr /></blockquote>

arrête tu vas nous faire une conjonctivite!  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  <hr /></blockquote> /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/mad.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/mad.gif  *S... d'étoiles!!!*  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/mad.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/mad.gif   <hr /></blockquote>
tcheu, beau ces citations !!  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif 

"Habitué" - 7 Posts /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif   <hr /></blockquote>
<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par kisco:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr> Ca a marché  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/cool.gif   <hr /></blockquote>

ça tourne même! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   <hr /></blockquote>

ya du monde sur la corde à linge ?? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif   <hr /></blockquote>

Elle vient de casser, alors ya plus personne  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif   <hr /></blockquote>

pfffffffff? ah ces rabats-joie?   /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif   <hr /></blockquote> /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/mad.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif   <hr /></blockquote>

arrête tu vas nous faire une conjonctivite!  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  <hr /></blockquote> /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/mad.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/mad.gif  *S... d'étoiles!!!*  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/mad.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/mad.gif   <hr /></blockquote>
tcheu, beau ces citations !!  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif 

"Habitué" - 7 Posts /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif   <hr /></blockquote>
n'est-ce pas ?  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  <hr /></blockquote>
<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par lolita:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par kisco:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr> Ca a marché  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/cool.gif   <hr /></blockquote>

ça tourne même! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   <hr /></blockquote>

ya du monde sur la corde à linge ?? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif   <hr /></blockquote>

Elle vient de casser, alors ya plus personne  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif   <hr /></blockquote>

pfffffffff? ah ces rabats-joie?   /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif   <hr /></blockquote> /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/mad.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif   <hr /></blockquote>

arrête tu vas nous faire une conjonctivite!  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  <hr /></blockquote> /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/mad.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/mad.gif  *S... d'étoiles!!!*  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/mad.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/mad.gif   <hr /></blockquote>
tcheu, beau ces citations !!  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif 

"Habitué" - 7 Posts /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif   <hr /></blockquote>
n'est-ce pas ?  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  <hr /></blockquote>

 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif     <hr /></blockquote>
<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr> ça y est, c'est le bazar /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif !!  <hr /></blockquote>

Ah Bon /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   <hr /></blockquote>

Y-a pas photo c'est sur!!!
Qu'est-ce que c'est bien maintenant les forums!!! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/mad.gif 
Plus clair!!! Plus convivial!!! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/mad.gif 

POURQUOI FAIRE SIMPLE QUAND ON PEUT FAIRE COMPLIQUÉ?!!! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/mad.gif   <hr /></blockquote>

allez hop encore un petit coup /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif (sous omniweb le scrol verticale est affreux quand c'est trop gros comme ça /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif
et en plus rigolo  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   <hr /></blockquote>


----------



## barbarella (16 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par petit scarabée:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr> Ca a marché  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/cool.gif   <hr /></blockquote>

ça tourne même! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   <hr /></blockquote>

ya du monde sur la corde à linge ?? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif   <hr /></blockquote>

Elle vient de casser, alors ya plus personne  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif   <hr /></blockquote>

pfffffffff? ah ces rabats-joie?   /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif   <hr /></blockquote> /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/mad.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif   <hr /></blockquote>
<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr> Ca a marché  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/cool.gif   <hr /></blockquote>

ça tourne même! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   <hr /></blockquote>

ya du monde sur la corde à linge ?? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif   <hr /></blockquote>

Elle vient de casser, alors ya plus personne  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif   <hr /></blockquote>

pfffffffff? ah ces rabats-joie?   /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif   <hr /></blockquote> /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/mad.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif   <hr /></blockquote>

arrête tu vas nous faire une conjonctivite!  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  <hr /></blockquote>
<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr> Ca a marché  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/cool.gif   <hr /></blockquote>

ça tourne même! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   <hr /></blockquote>

ya du monde sur la corde à linge ?? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif   <hr /></blockquote>

Elle vient de casser, alors ya plus personne  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif   <hr /></blockquote>

pfffffffff? ah ces rabats-joie?   /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif   <hr /></blockquote> /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/mad.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif   <hr /></blockquote>

arrête tu vas nous faire une conjonctivite!  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  <hr /></blockquote> /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/mad.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/mad.gif  *S... d'étoiles!!!*  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/mad.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/mad.gif   <hr /></blockquote>
<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par kisco:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr> Ca a marché  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/cool.gif   <hr /></blockquote>

ça tourne même! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   <hr /></blockquote>

ya du monde sur la corde à linge ?? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif   <hr /></blockquote>

Elle vient de casser, alors ya plus personne  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif   <hr /></blockquote>

pfffffffff? ah ces rabats-joie?   /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif   <hr /></blockquote> /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/mad.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif   <hr /></blockquote>

arrête tu vas nous faire une conjonctivite!  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  <hr /></blockquote> /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/mad.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/mad.gif  *S... d'étoiles!!!*  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/mad.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/mad.gif   <hr /></blockquote>
tcheu, beau ces citations !!  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif 

"Habitué" - 7 Posts /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif   <hr /></blockquote>
<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par kisco:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr> Ca a marché  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/cool.gif   <hr /></blockquote>

ça tourne même! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   <hr /></blockquote>

ya du monde sur la corde à linge ?? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif   <hr /></blockquote>

Elle vient de casser, alors ya plus personne  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif   <hr /></blockquote>

pfffffffff? ah ces rabats-joie?   /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif   <hr /></blockquote> /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/mad.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif   <hr /></blockquote>

arrête tu vas nous faire une conjonctivite!  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  <hr /></blockquote> /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/mad.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/mad.gif  *S... d'étoiles!!!*  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/mad.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/mad.gif   <hr /></blockquote>
tcheu, beau ces citations !!  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif 

"Habitué" - 7 Posts /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif   <hr /></blockquote>
n'est-ce pas ?  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  <hr /></blockquote>
<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par lolita:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par kisco:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr> Ca a marché  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/cool.gif   <hr /></blockquote>

ça tourne même! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   <hr /></blockquote>

ya du monde sur la corde à linge ?? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif   <hr /></blockquote>

Elle vient de casser, alors ya plus personne  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif   <hr /></blockquote>

pfffffffff? ah ces rabats-joie?   /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif   <hr /></blockquote> /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/mad.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif   <hr /></blockquote>

arrête tu vas nous faire une conjonctivite!  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  <hr /></blockquote> /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/mad.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/mad.gif  *S... d'étoiles!!!*  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/mad.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/mad.gif   <hr /></blockquote>
tcheu, beau ces citations !!  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif 

"Habitué" - 7 Posts /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif   <hr /></blockquote>
n'est-ce pas ?  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  <hr /></blockquote>

 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif     <hr /></blockquote>
<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr> ça y est, c'est le bazar /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif !!  <hr /></blockquote>

Ah Bon /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   <hr /></blockquote>

Y-a pas photo c'est sur!!!
Qu'est-ce que c'est bien maintenant les forums!!! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/mad.gif 
Plus clair!!! Plus convivial!!! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/mad.gif 

POURQUOI FAIRE SIMPLE QUAND ON PEUT FAIRE COMPLIQUÉ?!!! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/mad.gif   <hr /></blockquote>

allez hop encore un petit coup /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif (sous omniweb le scrol verticale est affreux quand c'est trop gros comme ça /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif
et en plus rigolo  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   <hr /></blockquote>  <hr /></blockquote>

Super, on s'détend, on s'amuse, j'aime bcp le bar macgé /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## alèm (16 Juillet 2002)

il y a certaines limites à ne pas dépasser   /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif


----------



## barbarella (16 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par petit scarabée:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr> Ca a marché  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/cool.gif   <hr /></blockquote>

ça tourne même! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   <hr /></blockquote>

ya du monde sur la corde à linge ?? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif   <hr /></blockquote>

Elle vient de casser, alors ya plus personne  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif   <hr /></blockquote>

pfffffffff? ah ces rabats-joie?   /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif   <hr /></blockquote> /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/mad.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif   <hr /></blockquote>
<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr> Ca a marché  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/cool.gif   <hr /></blockquote>

ça tourne même! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   <hr /></blockquote>

ya du monde sur la corde à linge ?? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif   <hr /></blockquote>

Elle vient de casser, alors ya plus personne  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif   <hr /></blockquote>

pfffffffff? ah ces rabats-joie?   /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif   <hr /></blockquote> /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/mad.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif   <hr /></blockquote>

arrête tu vas nous faire une conjonctivite!  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  <hr /></blockquote>
<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr> Ca a marché  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/cool.gif   <hr /></blockquote>

ça tourne même! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   <hr /></blockquote>

ya du monde sur la corde à linge ?? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif   <hr /></blockquote>

Elle vient de casser, alors ya plus personne  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif   <hr /></blockquote>

pfffffffff? ah ces rabats-joie?   /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif   <hr /></blockquote> /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/mad.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif   <hr /></blockquote>

arrête tu vas nous faire une conjonctivite!  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  <hr /></blockquote> /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/mad.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/mad.gif  *S... d'étoiles!!!*  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/mad.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/mad.gif   <hr /></blockquote>
<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par kisco:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr> Ca a marché  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/cool.gif   <hr /></blockquote>

ça tourne même! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   <hr /></blockquote>

ya du monde sur la corde à linge ?? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif   <hr /></blockquote>

Elle vient de casser, alors ya plus personne  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif   <hr /></blockquote>

pfffffffff? ah ces rabats-joie?   /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif   <hr /></blockquote> /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/mad.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif   <hr /></blockquote>

arrête tu vas nous faire une conjonctivite!  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  <hr /></blockquote> /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/mad.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/mad.gif  *S... d'étoiles!!!*  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/mad.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/mad.gif   <hr /></blockquote>
tcheu, beau ces citations !!  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif 

"Habitué" - 7 Posts /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif   <hr /></blockquote>
<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par kisco:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr> Ca a marché  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/cool.gif   <hr /></blockquote>

ça tourne même! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   <hr /></blockquote>

ya du monde sur la corde à linge ?? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif   <hr /></blockquote>

Elle vient de casser, alors ya plus personne  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif   <hr /></blockquote>

pfffffffff? ah ces rabats-joie?   /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif   <hr /></blockquote> /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/mad.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif   <hr /></blockquote>

arrête tu vas nous faire une conjonctivite!  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  <hr /></blockquote> /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/mad.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/mad.gif  *S... d'étoiles!!!*  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/mad.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/mad.gif   <hr /></blockquote>
tcheu, beau ces citations !!  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif 

"Habitué" - 7 Posts /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif   <hr /></blockquote>
n'est-ce pas ?  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  <hr /></blockquote>
<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par lolita:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par kisco:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr> Ca a marché  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/cool.gif   <hr /></blockquote>

ça tourne même! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   <hr /></blockquote>

ya du monde sur la corde à linge ?? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif   <hr /></blockquote>

Elle vient de casser, alors ya plus personne  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif   <hr /></blockquote>

pfffffffff? ah ces rabats-joie?   /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif   <hr /></blockquote> /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/mad.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif   <hr /></blockquote>

arrête tu vas nous faire une conjonctivite!  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  <hr /></blockquote> /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/mad.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/mad.gif  *S... d'étoiles!!!*  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/mad.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/mad.gif   <hr /></blockquote>
tcheu, beau ces citations !!  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif 

"Habitué" - 7 Posts /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif   <hr /></blockquote>
n'est-ce pas ?  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  <hr /></blockquote>

 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif     <hr /></blockquote>
<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr> ça y est, c'est le bazar /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif !!  <hr /></blockquote>

Ah Bon /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   <hr /></blockquote>

Y-a pas photo c'est sur!!!
Qu'est-ce que c'est bien maintenant les forums!!! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/mad.gif 
Plus clair!!! Plus convivial!!! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/mad.gif 

POURQUOI FAIRE SIMPLE QUAND ON PEUT FAIRE COMPLIQUÉ?!!! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/mad.gif   <hr /></blockquote>

allez hop encore un petit coup /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif (sous omniweb le scrol verticale est affreux quand c'est trop gros comme ça /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif
et en plus rigolo  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   <hr /></blockquote>  <hr /></blockquote>

Super, on s'détend, on s'amuse, j'aime bcp le bar macgé /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   <hr /></blockquote>




Quand on le fait défiler à toute vitesse ça fait un effet boeuf, j'adooooooore /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (16 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par petit scarabée:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr> Ca a marché  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/cool.gif   <hr /></blockquote>

ça tourne même! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   <hr /></blockquote>

ya du monde sur la corde à linge ?? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif   <hr /></blockquote>

Elle vient de casser, alors ya plus personne  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif   <hr /></blockquote>

pfffffffff? ah ces rabats-joie?   /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif   <hr /></blockquote> /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/mad.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif   <hr /></blockquote>
<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr> Ca a marché  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/cool.gif   <hr /></blockquote>

ça tourne même! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   <hr /></blockquote>

ya du monde sur la corde à linge ?? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif   <hr /></blockquote>

Elle vient de casser, alors ya plus personne  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif   <hr /></blockquote>

pfffffffff? ah ces rabats-joie?   /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif   <hr /></blockquote> /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/mad.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif   <hr /></blockquote>

arrête tu vas nous faire une conjonctivite!  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  <hr /></blockquote>
<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr> Ca a marché  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/cool.gif   <hr /></blockquote>

ça tourne même! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   <hr /></blockquote>

ya du monde sur la corde à linge ?? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif   <hr /></blockquote>

Elle vient de casser, alors ya plus personne  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif   <hr /></blockquote>

pfffffffff? ah ces rabats-joie?   /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif   <hr /></blockquote> /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/mad.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif   <hr /></blockquote>

arrête tu vas nous faire une conjonctivite!  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  <hr /></blockquote> /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/mad.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/mad.gif  *S... d'étoiles!!!*  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/mad.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/mad.gif   <hr /></blockquote>
<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par kisco:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr> Ca a marché  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/cool.gif   <hr /></blockquote>

ça tourne même! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   <hr /></blockquote>

ya du monde sur la corde à linge ?? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif   <hr /></blockquote>

Elle vient de casser, alors ya plus personne  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif   <hr /></blockquote>

pfffffffff? ah ces rabats-joie?   /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif   <hr /></blockquote> /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/mad.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif   <hr /></blockquote>

arrête tu vas nous faire une conjonctivite!  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  <hr /></blockquote> /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/mad.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/mad.gif  *S... d'étoiles!!!*  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/mad.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/mad.gif   <hr /></blockquote>
tcheu, beau ces citations !!  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif 

"Habitué" - 7 Posts /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif   <hr /></blockquote>
<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par kisco:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr> Ca a marché  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/cool.gif   <hr /></blockquote>

ça tourne même! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   <hr /></blockquote>

ya du monde sur la corde à linge ?? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif   <hr /></blockquote>

Elle vient de casser, alors ya plus personne  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif   <hr /></blockquote>

pfffffffff? ah ces rabats-joie?   /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif   <hr /></blockquote> /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/mad.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif   <hr /></blockquote>

arrête tu vas nous faire une conjonctivite!  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  <hr /></blockquote> /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/mad.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/mad.gif  *S... d'étoiles!!!*  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/mad.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/mad.gif   <hr /></blockquote>
tcheu, beau ces citations !!  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif 

"Habitué" - 7 Posts /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif   <hr /></blockquote>
n'est-ce pas ?  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  <hr /></blockquote>
<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par lolita:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par kisco:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr> Ca a marché  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/cool.gif   <hr /></blockquote>

ça tourne même! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   <hr /></blockquote>

ya du monde sur la corde à linge ?? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif   <hr /></blockquote>

Elle vient de casser, alors ya plus personne  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif   <hr /></blockquote>

pfffffffff? ah ces rabats-joie?   /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif   <hr /></blockquote> /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/mad.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif   <hr /></blockquote>

arrête tu vas nous faire une conjonctivite!  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  <hr /></blockquote> /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/mad.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/mad.gif  *S... d'étoiles!!!*  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/mad.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/mad.gif   <hr /></blockquote>
tcheu, beau ces citations !!  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif 

"Habitué" - 7 Posts /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif   <hr /></blockquote>
n'est-ce pas ?  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  <hr /></blockquote>

 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif     <hr /></blockquote>
<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr> ça y est, c'est le bazar /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif !!  <hr /></blockquote>

Ah Bon /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   <hr /></blockquote>

Y-a pas photo c'est sur!!!
Qu'est-ce que c'est bien maintenant les forums!!! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/mad.gif 
Plus clair!!! Plus convivial!!! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/mad.gif 

POURQUOI FAIRE SIMPLE QUAND ON PEUT FAIRE COMPLIQUÉ?!!! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/mad.gif   <hr /></blockquote>

allez hop encore un petit coup /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif (sous omniweb le scrol verticale est affreux quand c'est trop gros comme ça /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif
et en plus rigolo  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   <hr /></blockquote>  <hr /></blockquote>

Super, on s'détend, on s'amuse, j'aime bcp le bar macgé /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   <hr /></blockquote>




Quand on le fait défiler à toute vitesse ça fait un effet boeuf, j'adooooooore /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   <hr /></blockquote>

Vous allez arrêtez oui !!!  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/mad.gif


----------

